# Επιπρόσθετα > Software Η/Υ >  >  ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ! ΑΠΑΤΗ! ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!

## FreeEnergy

*Απάτη
*
*Πώληση μεμονωμένων κλειδιών για Microsoft Windows ή Microsoft Office κυριολεκτικά σε ...απίστευτες τιμές!

*
*Παράδειγμα:
*
όταν τα Windows 10 Pro έχουν:* 259 ευρώ*!*1* Ναι σωστά το διαβάσατε* 259 ευρώ*! Φυσικά καταλαβαίνετε αμέσως ότι πρόκειται για απάτη αλλά ...δυστυχώς πολύ την πατάνε γιατί εδώ υπάρχει ολόκληρη βιομηχανία από πίσω. Αν προσπαθήσετε να αγοράσετε ...αυτά τα Windows θα σας δώσουν ένα κλειδί ( Serial Number ) το οποίο "πραγματικά" ( προσοχή στα εισαγωγικά! ) ...λειτουργεί! Μα καλά θα μου πείτε... Πού είναι η απάτη αφού με 10 ευρώ αγοράζω ένα κλειδί το οποίο λειτουργεί; Είναι απλή και αργά ή γρήγορα το κλειδί θα ανακληθεί και θα πάψει να λειτουργεί. Είναι κλειδιά από VLK άδειες. Άδειες για εγκατάσταση σε πολλούς υπολογιστές ταυτόχρονα με το ίδιο κλειδί. ΤΟ "πολλοί υπολογιστές ταυτόχρονα" όμως δεν σημαίνει σε ...χιλιάδες υπολογιστές διάσπαρτους ανά τον κόσμο. Κάποια στιγμή η Microsoft θα ανακαλέσει αυτά τα κλειδιά, θα τα ακυρώσει κοινώς! Με το Office είναι ακόμη πιο τραγικά τα πράγματα! Είναι κλειδιά από ακαδημαϊκές άδειες, οι οποίες άδειες παρόλο που θα σας επιτρέψουν να εγκαταστήσετε το Office δεν θα σας επιτρέψουν να το ενεργοποιήσετε ποτέ. Ουσιαστικά αφήνοντάς σας με 3 ημέρες χρήσης.
Το πιο σημαντικό που πρέπει να θυμόσαστε, πέρα από το ότι κάτι τόσο φτηνό είναι απλά απάτη, είναι το γεγονός ότι η Microsoft *ΔΕΝ ΠΟΥΛΑ ΜΕΜΟΝΩΜΕΝΑ ΚΛΕΙΔΙΑ2* σε ιδιώτες! 




Γιατί σας τα γράφω όλα αυτά; Γιατί το σχολείο στο οποίο εργάζομαι βρέθηκε μπλεγμένο σε μια απίστευτη κατάσταση! Μαθητές ( ναι μαθητές! ) του σχολείου πουλούσαν τα κλειδιά των Windows και του Office! Φυσικά επειδή ήταν VLK κλειδιά και Academic Versions η Microsoft έκανε ένα απλό έλεγχο στις βάσεις δεδομένων που κρατά να δει ποιός τα αγόρασε αυτά τα κλειδιά... Δυστυχώς ...το σχολείο μου! Φυσικά οι μαθητές μπόρεσαν και "διάβασαν" τα κλειδιά από την registry και μετά τα πούλησαν σε αυτή την πολύ συγκεκριμένη ιστοσελίδα: https://www.goodoffer24.com/ ! Η Microsoft δέχτηκε καταγγελίες για αυτή τη σελίδα και μας ενημέρωσε ότι εκεί ήταν προς πώληση τα ...κλειδιά των προϊόντων που έιχαμε εμείς αγοράσει νόμιμα! Μετά από έλεγχο που έγινε στους υπολογιστές του εργαστηρίου πληροφορικής και στους υπολογιστές που υπάρχουν μέσα στις τάξεις βρέθηκε συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα που "διαβάζει" τα κλειδιά. Φυσικά δεν αποκλείεται να το έκανε και ...εκπαιδευτικός!
Προσοχή λοιπόν σε αυτή την απάτη! Ναι τα κλειδιά που αγοράζεται είναι ...γνήσια αλλά δεν θα παραμείνουν λειτουργικά για πολύ. Πολλές ιστοσελίδες επίσης μέσα από ένα πρόγραμμα affiliate ( αμοιβαίου κέρδους - σου στέλνω πελάτες παιρνω ποσοστό ) στηρίζουν - υποστηρίζουν την απάτη! Παράδειγμα:

Σε επικοινωνία που είχα με τον ιδιοκτήτη της συγκεκριμένης ιστοσελίδας το μόνο που είχε να μου αναφέρει ήταν: "...δεν ξέρουμε και δεν μας νοιάζει τι πουλάνε οι διαφημιζόμενοι στην ιστοσελίδα μας"! Τη στιγμή που πουθενά δεν αναφέρεται ότι είναι διαφήμιση και μάλιστα αν ελέγξετε τον σύνδεσμο που παρέχετε για να πάτε να ...αγοράσετε το ...υποτιθέμενο κλειδί θα δείτε κάτι πολύ σημαντικό:

https://www.goodoffer24.com/windows-...2-64-bit.html?*acc=373
*προσέξτε το acc=373 στο τέλος! Είναι ο affiliate σύνδεσμος! Σου στέλνω πελάτες, δώσε μίζα! Όταν το ανέφερα και αυτό στον ιδιοκτήτη σταμάτησε να μου απαντά...
Αυτά τα λίγα για αυτή την απάτη η οποία βλέπω εξαπλώνετε όλο και περισσότερο τώρα τελευταία ειδικά στην Ελλάδα. Προσοχή!

*1* https://www.microsoft.com/el-gr/p/wi...o/df77x4d43rkt
*2* https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/howtotell/Shop.aspx

----------

aktis (14-11-18), 

elektronio (13-11-18), 

Σταύρος Απο (14-11-18)

----------


## basilhs26

Δηλαδή η εν λόγω εταιρεία δέχτηκε από μαθητές του σχολείου να διαφημίσει την πώληση κλειδιών από μαθητές του σχολείου και αυτά αφορούσαν λογισμικά του σχολείου. Εγώ θα έκανα μήνυση τόσο κατά της εταιρείας καθώς και μήνυση κατά αγνώστου για να βρεθεί αν το έκαναν μαθητές ή εκπαιδευτικός. Πάντως πιστεύω, μάλλον εκπαιδευτικός το έκανε, χλωμό το κόβω να στήσει μαθητής τέτοια κομπίνα.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Η εν λόγω σελίδα αγοράζει τα πάντα από οποιονδήποτε. Δεν τους νοιάζει καν αν δίνεις τα πραγματικά σου στοιχεία. Πολύ πιθανόν δεν ήξεραν αν αυτοί που τους δίνουν τα κλειδιά είναι μαθητές ή οτιδήποτε...
Στην υπόθεση του σχολείου μας είχε εμπλοκή η δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος. Όταν ρώτησα εγώ ( είμουν υπέυθυνος της ...έρευνας που έγινε στο σχολείο μας ) γιατί επιτρέπουν σε τέτοιες σελίδες να συνεχίζουν να λειτουργούν μου απάντησαν ότι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα γιατί η ιστοσελίδα θα τους δώσει στοιχεία που στο 99% των περιπτώσεων είναι ψευτικα. Η σελίδα είναι κάτι σαν ...μεσάζοντας. Παίρνει από εσένα το κλειδί και το πουλάει. Εσύ πας και δηλώνεις ότι είσαι ο σχωρεμένος Ανδρέας Παπανδρέου και ζητάς να πληρωθείς είτε σε bitcoin είτε σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο crypto-νόμισμα.
Η δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος αφού κράτησε το εργαστήριο ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών κλειστο για 4 μέρες μας δήλωσε στο τέλος ότι δεν είναι καθόλου δύσκολο να βρεθούν τα κλειδιά σε ένα υπολογιστή ( πράγμα το οποίο το ξέραμε... ) και πως η ιστοσελίδα ( ο μεσάζοντας ) τους έδωσε στοιχεία πωλητή που δεν αντιστοιχούν σε πραγματικό πρόσωπο.
Δεν μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά ποιός το έκανε, μαθητής ή εκπαιδευτικός, όλοι είναι το ίδιο ύποπτοι. Σε συνεργασία με τον καθηγητή πληροφορικής ( και αφού σώνει και καλά έπρεπε να μείνουμε σε Windows λόγω ...έλλειψης γνώσεων γύρω από Linux ) "κλειδώσαμε" όλους τους υπολογιστές έτσι ώστε να μην μπορεί να εκτελεστεί κανένα αρχείο ( *.exe ) παρά μόνο αυτά που πρέπει να εκτελούνται. Επίσης καταγράφεται οτιδήποτε γίνεται. Έτσι κι αλλιώς όλοι είχαν λογαριασμούς. Τώρα με την καταγραφή θα ξέρουμε ...ποιός κάνει ...τι.
Στερνή μου γνώση να σ' είχα πρώτα, λέει η παροιμία...

Προσθήκη: Τώρα μόλις σκέφτηκα και το άλλο. Τελευταία πολύ κουβέντα γίνεται για το μπλοκάρισμα ιστοσελίδων με πειρατικό λογισμικό. Πιστεύω ότι γίνεται ...μεγαλύτερο ξεκαθάρισμα. Επιχείρηση σκούπα και όποιον πιάσουμε. Στα πλαίσια αυτής της επιχείρησης πιστεύω ότι ρώτησαν την Microsoft να τους δώσει "περιπτώσεις" κλεμένων ή πολυ-χρησιμοποιημένων κλειδιών. Ίσως από τύχη να ήταν το σχολείο μας μέσα. Δεν νομίζω ότι είμαστε και οι μοναδικοί...

----------


## pet

> Η εν λόγω σελίδα αγοράζει τα πάντα από οποιονδήποτε. Δεν τους νοιάζει καν αν δίνεις τα πραγματικά σου στοιχεία. Πολύ πιθανόν δεν ήξεραν αν αυτοί που τους δίνουν τα κλειδιά είναι μαθητές ή οτιδήποτε...
> Στην υπόθεση του σχολείου μας είχε εμπλοκή η δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος. Όταν ρώτησα εγώ ( είμουν υπέυθυνος της ...έρευνας που έγινε στο σχολείο μας ) γιατί επιτρέπουν σε τέτοιες σελίδες να συνεχίζουν να λειτουργούν μου απάντησαν ότι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα γιατί η ιστοσελίδα θα τους δώσει στοιχεία που στο 99% των περιπτώσεων είναι ψευτικα. Η σελίδα είναι κάτι σαν ...μεσάζοντας. Παίρνει από εσένα το κλειδί και το πουλάει. Εσύ πας και δηλώνεις ότι είσαι ο σχωρεμένος Ανδρέας Παπανδρέου και ζητάς να πληρωθείς είτε σε bitcoin είτε σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο crypto-νόμισμα.
> Η δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος αφού κράτησε το εργαστήριο ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών κλειστο για 4 μέρες μας δήλωσε στο τέλος ότι δεν είναι καθόλου δύσκολο να βρεθούν τα κλειδιά σε ένα υπολογιστή ( πράγμα το οποίο το ξέραμε... ) και πως η ιστοσελίδα ( ο μεσάζοντας ) τους έδωσε στοιχεία πωλητή που δεν αντιστοιχούν σε πραγματικό πρόσωπο.
> Δεν μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά ποιός το έκανε, μαθητής ή εκπαιδευτικός, όλοι είναι το ίδιο ύποπτοι. Σε συνεργασία με τον καθηγητή πληροφορικής ( και αφού σώνει και καλά έπρεπε να μείνουμε σε Windows λόγω ...έλλειψης γνώσεων γύρω από Linux ) "κλειδώσαμε" όλους τους υπολογιστές έτσι ώστε να μην μπορεί να εκτελεστεί κανένα αρχείο ( *.exe ) παρά μόνο αυτά που πρέπει να εκτελούνται. Επίσης καταγράφεται οτιδήποτε γίνεται. Έτσι κι αλλιώς όλοι είχαν λογαριασμούς. Τώρα με την καταγραφή θα ξέρουμε ...ποιός κάνει ...τι.
> Στερνή μου γνώση να σ' είχα πρώτα, λέει η παροιμία...
> 
> Προσθήκη: Τώρα μόλις σκέφτηκα και το άλλο. Τελευταία πολύ κουβέντα γίνεται για το μπλοκάρισμα ιστοσελίδων με πειρατικό λογισμικό. Πιστεύω ότι γίνεται ...μεγαλύτερο ξεκαθάρισμα. Επιχείρηση σκούπα και όποιον πιάσουμε. Στα πλαίσια αυτής της επιχείρησης πιστεύω ότι ρώτησαν την Microsoft να τους δώσει "περιπτώσεις" κλεμένων ή πολυ-χρησιμοποιημένων κλειδιών. Ίσως από τύχη να ήταν το σχολείο μας μέσα. Δεν νομίζω ότι είμαστε και οι μοναδικοί...



Εχω εδώ και καιρό (πάνω απο χρόνο) 3 άδειες για pro windows 10 από ebay.
Είναι developer licences και κάνουν 5 ευρώ η μία.

Καλά όλα αυτά αλλά να δώσω 250 για windows, ούτε για αλουμινίου με ανάκληση.


ebay.png

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Εχω εδώ και καιρό (πάνω απο χρόνο) 3 άδειες για pro windows 10 από ebay. Είναι developer licences και κάνουν 5 ευρώ η μία.



Μήπως θα ήθελες να εξηγήσεις τι ακριβώς σημαίνει: developer license; Μια άδεια developer σου δίνει απλά το δικαίωμα να καταχωρείς εφαρμογές για αποδοχή στο Microsoft Store, δεν σου δίνει και τα ...Windows σε ...τέτοια τιμή!




> A developer account lets you submit apps and add-ins to Microsoft  marketplaces, including the Microsoft Store, AppSource (formerly called  the Office Store), Azure Marketplace, and more to come. Note that you'll  need to confirm your payout and tax info before you can charge money  for products you publish.



https://developer.microsoft.com/en-us/store/register
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/win...tions-and-fees
Πρόσεξες επίσης ότι η Microsoft το λέει ξεκάθαρα ότι μεμονωμένα κλειδιά δεν πουλιούνται; Επίσης για τους partners είναι πάλι ξεκάθαρο ότι τα κλειδιά δεν είναι για πλήρη έκδοση αλλά για αναβάθμιση άρα θες ήδη ένα λειτουργικό κλειδί!




> Are the Windows client licenses granted through the Microsoft Partner Network full licenses?                  
>                                                              No. The Windows  client licenses granted through the Microsoft Partner Network are  upgrade licenses only. To apply these usage licenses to computers within  your environment, each of the computers must have a preexisting,  qualifying operating system license (that is, a license for Windows XP  Professional, Windows Vista Business, Windows 7 Professional, or Windows  8 Pro).
> Note: home editions are not considered a qualified operating system and  are not eligible for a Windows 8 or 8.1 Enterprise upgrade license  through the Microsoft Partner Network. The software licenses provided  are for your organization’s internal installation only, and cannot be  installed on any other computer outside your organization on either a  permanent or a temporary basis. The product keys and the software bits  provisioned through this program will allow for a clean or custom  install of the software, thus providing the opportunity to customize the  installation to suit your needs.



https://partner.microsoft.com/el-gr/...-tab-content-1
Το ότι αγοράζετε κλειδιά σε ....τέτοια τιμή δεν σας έχει κινήσει την ...περιέργεια;
Μάλλον πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσουμε τι είναι τελικά μια ...άδεια developer!

ΠΡΟΣΘΗΚΗ: Τελικά βρήκα το σύνδεσμο στην επίσημη σελίδα της Microsoft
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...c-6c5415af4b7d

----------


## basilhs26

> Η εν λόγω σελίδα αγοράζει τα πάντα από οποιονδήποτε. Δεν τους νοιάζει καν αν δίνεις τα πραγματικά σου στοιχεία. Πολύ πιθανόν δεν ήξεραν αν αυτοί που τους δίνουν τα κλειδιά είναι μαθητές ή οτιδήποτε...
> Στην υπόθεση του σχολείου μας είχε εμπλοκή η δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος. Όταν ρώτησα εγώ ( είμουν υπέυθυνος της ...έρευνας που έγινε στο σχολείο μας ) γιατί επιτρέπουν σε τέτοιες σελίδες να συνεχίζουν να λειτουργούν μου απάντησαν ότι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα γιατί η ιστοσελίδα θα τους δώσει στοιχεία που στο 99% των περιπτώσεων είναι ψευτικα. Η σελίδα είναι κάτι σαν ...μεσάζοντας. Παίρνει από εσένα το κλειδί και το πουλάει. Εσύ πας και δηλώνεις ότι είσαι ο σχωρεμένος Ανδρέας Παπανδρέου και ζητάς να πληρωθείς είτε σε bitcoin είτε σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο crypto-νόμισμα.
> Η δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος αφού κράτησε το εργαστήριο ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών κλειστο για 4 μέρες μας δήλωσε στο τέλος ότι δεν είναι καθόλου δύσκολο να βρεθούν τα κλειδιά σε ένα υπολογιστή ( πράγμα το οποίο το ξέραμε... ) και πως η ιστοσελίδα ( ο μεσάζοντας ) τους έδωσε στοιχεία πωλητή που δεν αντιστοιχούν σε πραγματικό πρόσωπο.
> Δεν μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά ποιός το έκανε, μαθητής ή εκπαιδευτικός, όλοι είναι το ίδιο ύποπτοι. Σε συνεργασία με τον καθηγητή πληροφορικής ( και αφού σώνει και καλά έπρεπε να μείνουμε σε Windows λόγω ...έλλειψης γνώσεων γύρω από Linux ) "κλειδώσαμε" όλους τους υπολογιστές έτσι ώστε να μην μπορεί να εκτελεστεί κανένα αρχείο ( *.exe ) παρά μόνο αυτά που πρέπει να εκτελούνται. Επίσης καταγράφεται οτιδήποτε γίνεται. Έτσι κι αλλιώς όλοι είχαν λογαριασμούς. Τώρα με την καταγραφή θα ξέρουμε ...ποιός κάνει ...τι.
> Στερνή μου γνώση να σ' είχα πρώτα, λέει η παροιμία...
> 
> Προσθήκη: Τώρα μόλις σκέφτηκα και το άλλο. Τελευταία πολύ κουβέντα γίνεται για το μπλοκάρισμα ιστοσελίδων με πειρατικό λογισμικό. Πιστεύω ότι γίνεται ...μεγαλύτερο ξεκαθάρισμα. Επιχείρηση σκούπα και όποιον πιάσουμε. Στα πλαίσια αυτής της επιχείρησης πιστεύω ότι ρώτησαν την Microsoft να τους δώσει "περιπτώσεις" κλεμένων ή πολυ-χρησιμοποιημένων κλειδιών. Ίσως από τύχη να ήταν το σχολείο μας μέσα. Δεν νομίζω ότι είμαστε και οι μοναδικοί...



Αν έδωσαν στοιχεία που δεν αντιστοιχούν σε πραγματικό πρόσωπο επιβαρύνουν την θέση τους. Είναι σαν να με εξετάζει η ασφάλεια για κάποιο αδίκημα και να λέω ψεύτικες πληροφορίες.

----------


## nick1974

χιλιαδες χρηστες εχουμε τετοιες αδειες αγορασμενες απο συναδελφους σου η απο φοιτητες και δεν εχει τυχει καποιο θεμα.
τωρα αν τα παιδια το παρακαναν και πουλησαν εκατονταδες αδειες ο καθε ενας ειναι αλλο θεμα, αλλα ειναι λιγο υπερβολη τοσα πολλα αλαρμ για κατι που λιγο πολυ ειναι ψιλοκοινο μυστικο της πλειοψηφιας

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## klik

Στην ΕU επιτρεπεται η πωληση μεταχειρισμένων κλειδιων αρκει ο πωλητης να ειχε αφδεια χρησης, αρα επιτρεπεται η πωληση και μεμονωμένων καθ υπερβαση του κανονισμου της microsoft. Υπαρχει ολοκληρη η αποφαση στο site της ΕΕ.

Στα μηχανηματα που η ms θελει να βαζει αυτοκολλητακια χρυσωμενα με τα κλειδια της, ας προσεχε. Φυσικα τα βλεπει ολος ο κοσμος.

----------

picdev (14-11-18)

----------


## aktis

Υπάρχουν και ελληνικές εταιρίες Microsoft authorized refurbisher που πουλάνε 
πχ 45 ευρώ + φπα , refurbished HP με core2duo e8xxx και γνήσια windows 10 ,
και ανάλογα για  πιο καινούρια μηχανήματα .


Τέτοια μηχανήματα είναι συνήθως υπεραρκετά για ένα σχολείο ή για ένα μαγαζi. 
Μαζί με το open office , βολεύεται το 90 % των ανθρώπων που θέλουν ένα απλό office pc.
Γιατί να πάρει κάποιος windows software με  retail box τιμή  ,  όταν με πολύ λιγότερα χρήματα παίρνει γνήσια windows μαζί με το μηχάνημα ;

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Γιατί να πάρει κάποιος windows software με  retail box τιμή  ,  όταν με πολύ λιγότερα χρήματα παίρνει γνήσια windows μαζί με το μηχάνημα ;



Δεν έχουμε retail άδειες. Έχουμε ακαδημαϊκές. Τα κλειδιά αυτών των ακαδημαϊκών αδειών πουλιούνται, παράνομα φυσικά γιατί απαγορεύεται η μεταπώλησή τους. Τα μηχανήματα είναι αγορασμένα όλα μαζί πακέτο ( 120 το σύνολο ) με συμβόλαια επισκευής και συντήρησης.
Γιατί δεν κάνουμε αυτό που λές με τα refurbished; Γιατί οι ακαδημαϊκές άδειες μας δίνουν πρόσβαση σε ένα σωρό άλλο εκπαιδευτικό λογισμικό δωρεάν. Η γνώμη μου είναι open source λογισμικό. Linux μαζί με ότι μπορείς να φανταστείς εκπαιδευτικό λογισμικό και κόστος από πολύ μικρό έως μηδενικό. Έλα ντε όμως που ο ...πληροφορικάριος ( ναι υπάρχει τέτοιος όρος, αδόκιμος μεν αλλά χρησιμοποιείται ) είναι από λίγο έως παντελώς άσχετος; Ναι το λέω με πόνο ψυχής... Και υπάρχουν τόσα νεαρά παιδιά με όρεξη, φαντασία και άπειρη θέληση που γνωρίζουν το open source λογισμικό και μπορούν να προσφέρουν!

----------


## vasilllis

πολλα ερωτηματα πολλες οι απαντησεις.
Ολα αυτα τα κλειδια που πουλανε στο e bay τι ειναι?
Τα students pack απο οτι ξερω θελουν και email της μορφης του σχολειου παντως.
aktis το μονο κακο σε ολα αυτα τα προγραμματα ειναι οτι δεν ειναι συμβατα με τα office με αποτελεσμα να τα αποφευγει ο κοσμος.

----------


## jimk

Χειροτερα windows απο τα  10  δεν υπαρχουν και τζαμπα  να μου τα εδιναν δεν θα τα εβαζα στον υπολογιστη μου.Πολλες  ασυμβατοτητες με συσκευες και αβολο περιβαλλον με πολλες on line και κρυφες  βλακιουλες,πηγαινε το ποντικι εκει για να σου ανοιξει το ταδε παραθυρο που ειναι κρυφο και αλλα τετοια χαζα...Ρε7 και παλι 7 !

----------

mikemtb (14-11-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Στην ΕU επιτρεπεται η πωληση μεταχειρισμένων κλειδιων αρκει ο πωλητης να ειχε αφδεια χρησης, αρα επιτρεπεται η πωληση και μεμονωμένων καθ υπερβαση του κανονισμου της microsoft. Υπαρχει ολοκληρη η αποφαση στο site της ΕΕ.
> 
> Στα μηχανηματα που η ms θελει να βαζει αυτοκολλητακια χρυσωμενα με τα κλειδια της, ας προσεχε. Φυσικα τα βλεπει ολος ο κοσμος.



Δεν μίλησα για τα retail κλειδιά! Μίλησα για ακαδημαϊκές άδειες που απαγορεύεται η μεταπώλησή τους και είδα να γράφεται ( και το ψάχνω ακόμη... ) κλειδιά για ...developers! Φυσικά και μπορώ να πουλήσω το κλειδί που πήρα μαζί με τα Windows, ασχέτως αν το αγόρασα π.χ. 30 ευρώ εγώ το σκοτώνω ( ... ) στα 5 ευρώ. Κλειδιά όμως που κοστίζουν 5 και 10 ευρώ ( έχει και με 2 ευρώ! ) με το πρόσχημα ότι είναι από ...developers ή από Microsoft Partners δεν ισχύουν! Τα κλειδιά επίσης που δίνονται στους OEM, στους συναρμολογητές δηλαδή των μηχανημάτων με προεγκατεστημένα τα Windows απαγορεύεται να πουληθούν, συνοδεύουν το μηχάνημα! Μπορώ να πουλήσω το κλειδί μόνο αν έχω αγοράσει ξεχωριστά τα Windows και αυτό το ...ξεχωριστά σημαίνει retail άδεια και αυτό το ...retail σημαίνει 100+ ευρώ. Όλα τα άλλα που βλέπουμε να πουλιούνται από 2 έως και 5-6 ευρώ εμπίπτουν σε κάποια από τις παρακάτω κατηγορίες:
Volume Licencing Keys ( παράνομη η μεταπώληση )Academic Licences ( παράνομη η μεταπώληση )Κλεμένα με κάποιο τρόπο κλειδιά ( παράνομη η μεταπώληση )Retail άδειες και τα ...σκοτώνω στην τιμή ( νόμιμη η μεταπώληση ) 
Αυτά γνωρίζω εγώ, μετά και την ...περιπέτεια που είχαμε στο σχολείο μου. Περιμένω να μάθω επίσης τί είναι τα κλειδιά για ...developers και γενικότερα επειδή με ενδιαφέρει πάρα πολύ το θέμα θα ήθελα να μάθω πολλά περισσότερα γιατί αυτά που ξέρω προς το παρόν είναι μόνο από την μεριά της Microsoft.
Ανέφερες κάποια σελίδα της ΕΕ, έχεις πρόχειρο τον σύνδεσμο;
Από αυτά που γράφω είναι κάτι λάθος;

*Γηράσκω αεί διδασκόμενος ( Σόλωνας )*

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Ολα αυτα τα κλειδια που πουλανε στο e bay τι ειναι?







> Its likely not a genuine Windows 10 key  because no third party vendor apart from Amazon and Microsoft are  allowed to license digital downloads.So anyone claiming to sell keys is likely not legal.



https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...c-6c5415af4b7d
και
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/howtotell/Shop.aspx
πάτα εκεί που λέει: "_Beware of Product Keys Sold Separately_"

Αν βαριέσαι να διαβάσεις τα παραπάνω να το γράψω απλά: *είναι μεν κλειδιά που λειτουργούν αλλά κανείς δεν ξέρει για πόσο*.

----------


## Ste7ios

Όποιος developer έχει συνδρομή στο Visual Studio (πρώην MSDN) μπορεί να κατεβάσει και να χρησιμοποιήσει για ανάπτυξη λογισμικού οποιουδήποτε προϊόν της Microsoft με κάποιους περιορισμούς κατά περίπτωση... Από το σχετικό portal δίνονται και τα αντίστοιχα κλειδιά.

https://visualstudio.microsoft.com/subscriptions/
https://visualstudio.microsoft.com/vs/pricing/

----------


## exop

Σύμφωνα με αυτό:





> no third party vendor apart from Amazon and Microsoft are  allowed to  license digital downloads.So anyone claiming to sell keys is likely not  legal.



επέτρεψε μου τη "διόρθωση": 





> Αν βαριέσαι να διαβάσεις τα παραπάνω να το γράψω απλά: *είναι -παράνομα- κλειδιά που λειτουργούν αλλά κανείς δεν ξέρει για πόσο*.



επίσης:

αν έχεις συνδρομή στο MSDN μπορείς να κατεβάσεις και να  χρησιμοποιήσεις για ανάπτυξη λογισμικού οποιοδήποτε προϊόν της Microsoft  (με περιορισμούς).





> To check your PID press the win key and pause at the same time, or open  system properties through the control panel, scroll down to activation  section and look at the PID It will look something like this  12345-067-1234567-54321, the portion you are interested  in is the three digit section, if it matches or is within one or two digits of the examples below you probably have an MSDN key.
> 
> 065, 066, 067, 068 for Ultimate, 220, 221 area for Pro and the 230, 231,  221, 232 area for premium, there are probably others but they should be  close to those posted
> 
> About MSDN or TechNet Product Keys 
> They are genuine Microsoft product keys, they are actually retail  licenses, but it is intended for a particular product channel either the  Microsoft Software Developer Network (MSDN) or TechNet for IT  Professionals who pay a subscription fee. The main purpose  is for evaluation purposes. The great thing about them, unlike trial  Microsoft software, MSDN or TechNet keys don't expire. Because the  agreement under which the subscription is provided is a single license,  none of the software should be distributed outside  of it. Even though its $50,000 worth of licenses, it is for one person  only to use and no one else. Unfortunately, regardless of the licensing  terms, persons still abuse the program, either giveaway product keys or  resell it on auction sites. Microsoft licenses  it in good faith that customers won't do so, but I guess human nature  wins out.



https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...2-bc24dfe15544

----------


## Ste7ios

> Υπάρχουν και ελληνικές εταιρίες Microsoft authorized refurbisher που πουλάνε 
> πχ 45 ευρώ + φπα , refurbished HP με core2duo e8xxx και γνήσια windows 10 ,
> και ανάλογα για  πιο καινούρια μηχανήματα .
> 
> 
> Τέτοια μηχανήματα είναι συνήθως υπεραρκετά για ένα σχολείο ή για ένα μαγαζi. 
> Μαζί με το open office , βολεύεται το 90 % των ανθρώπων που θέλουν ένα απλό office pc.
> Γιατί να πάρει κάποιος windows software με  retail box τιμή  ,  όταν με πολύ λιγότερα χρήματα παίρνει γνήσια windows μαζί με το μηχάνημα ;



Αν μιλάμε για ακαδημαϊκό οργανισμό ή μια εταιρία (όχι τα κοτέτσια μας) που χρησιμοποιεί μεγάλο αριθμό σταθμών εργασίας (μεσαίες από 25 έως 500 PCs...), servers, και έχουν απαιτήσεις δεν αγοράζουν retail.

Μιλάμε πλέον για educational licensing, volume licensing, υπηρεσίες, και υποστήριξη (Premier Support), με τιμές διαπραγματεύσιμες, που πέφτουν ανάλογα το πλήθος των αδειών και άλλων συμπεριλαμβανόμενων υπηρεσιών, μιλάμε και για μετακύληση της ευθύνης, και οφέλη ακόμη και για φοιτητές και υπαλλήλους...

Μιλάμε για νέο εξοπλισμό PCs, για υποδομές σε τιμές ακόμη και κόστους για να μπορέσει π.χ. η DELL να μπει στο μαγαζί σου (και να τα παίρνει απο τις υπηρεσίες που θα σου παρέχει).



Σαν ιδιώτες έχουμε άλλα δεδομένα, σαν εταιρίες στην Ελλάδα (πολύ μικρές) επίσης άλλα... Εξαρτάται απο τις ανάγκες του καθενός, τις απαιτήσεις που υπάρχουν, τι βάρος δίνει κανείς...

Θεωρητικά μια χαρά μπορεί να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου με κάτι πολύ απλό, φθηνό, και open source, μπορεί και όχι. Εξαρτάται...

Όσο μένεις στον μικρόκοσμο σου μπορεί να είσαι καλυμμένος και ευχαριστημένος. Όταν βγεις έξω όμως απο αυτόν τότε έχεις να αντιμετωπίσεις ασυμβατότητες, να σπαταλήσεις χρόνο και χρήμα για να τις λύσεις πολλές φορές...

----------

vasilllis (14-11-18)

----------


## Ste7ios

> Δεν έχουμε retail άδειες. Έχουμε ακαδημαϊκές. Τα κλειδιά αυτών των ακαδημαϊκών αδειών πουλιούνται, παράνομα φυσικά γιατί απαγορεύεται η μεταπώλησή τους. Τα μηχανήματα είναι αγορασμένα όλα μαζί πακέτο ( 120 το σύνολο ) με συμβόλαια επισκευής και συντήρησης.
> Γιατί δεν κάνουμε αυτό που λές με τα refurbished; Γιατί οι ακαδημαϊκές άδειες μας δίνουν πρόσβαση σε ένα σωρό άλλο εκπαιδευτικό λογισμικό δωρεάν. Η γνώμη μου είναι open source λογισμικό. Linux μαζί με ότι μπορείς να φανταστείς εκπαιδευτικό λογισμικό και κόστος από πολύ μικρό έως μηδενικό. Έλα ντε όμως που ο ...πληροφορικάριος ( ναι υπάρχει τέτοιος όρος, αδόκιμος μεν αλλά χρησιμοποιείται ) είναι από λίγο έως παντελώς άσχετος; Ναι το λέω με πόνο ψυχής... Και υπάρχουν τόσα νεαρά παιδιά με όρεξη, φαντασία και άπειρη θέληση που γνωρίζουν το open source λογισμικό και μπορούν να προσφέρουν!



Κώστα, όταν δεις τα πράγματα απο επαγγελματικό πρίσμα θα δεις οτι δεν είναι καθόλου ρόδινα.

Καλό το open source αλλά ακατάλληλο πολλές φορές για επιχειρηματικούς στόχους (με λίγες εξαιρέσεις). 

Στο open source είσαι μόνος σου. Αν έχεις το χρόνο ίσως λύσεις τα προβλήματα που θα συναντήσεις, ίσως όχι (απο την 20ετη εμπειρία μου μπορώ να σου πω ότι θα λύσεις ελάχιστα μόνος σου).

Στην πραγματικότητα δεν υπάρχει η πολυτέλεια του χρόνου ούτε μπορείς να ξέρεις τα πάντα. Όσο και να γουστάρεις και να είσαι καλός στη δουλειά σου δεν θα έχεις χρόνο. Θα χρειαστείς άμεση βοήθεια και την λύση μέσα στο συντομότερο χρονικό διάστημα, από το πολύ 24 ώρες έως λίγες ώρες.

Επίσης μια διοίκηση το μόνο που την ενδιαφέρει είναι να μην χάσει λεφτά και αν χάσει να ρίξει κάπου την ευθύνη. Αν υπάρξει σοβαρό πρόβλημα που σταματάει τη λειτουργία της εταιρίας δεν θες σε καμία περίπτωση να έχεις την ευθύνη αν θες να κρατήσεις τη θέση σου. Την μεταβιβάζεις αλλού, στην υποστήριξη που παρέχει κάποιος τρίτος...

Μεγάλο πρόβλημα σε όλο αυτό είναι και το πως αντιμετωπίζεται το IT στην Ελλάδα, και πως λειτουργεί... Να το πω συνοπτικά ο IT Manager στην Ελλάδα λέγεται «Άι φέρτο» manager... Δύσκολα το ΙΤ θα λειτουργήσει όπως πρέπει, θα έχει τη θέση και σεβασμό που πρέπει στον οργανισμό.

Επίσης open source δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα δωρεάν. Τα λίγα Red Hat με ελάχιστη και όχι καλή υποστήριξη κόστιζαν πολύ περισσότερα από τα Windows, όπως και κάποια open source λογισμικά όπως ένα document management system που μας κόστισε τελικά τον κούκο αϊδόνι ενώ υποτίθεται θα ήταν τζάμπα...

Η αντίστοιχη λύση της Microsoft δινόταν τζάμπα αλλά δεν επιλέχθηκε καθώς ο διευθυντής μας ήταν τυφλά υπέρμαχος του open source!  :Very Happy: 

Αχ, με κάνατε να αναπωλήσω τις εποχές που είχα δουλειά...

----------


## mtzag

Να ειναι απο ανακυκλωση τα κλειδια αυτα δεν παιζει (πχ pc με preinstalled windows που πηγε στο scrap) ? 
Εγω εχω παρει 2 κλειδια win 10 pro για 3ευρω και λειτουργουνε.

----------


## Ste7ios

> Να ειναι απο ανακυκλωση τα κλειδια αυτα δεν παιζει (πχ pc με preinstalled windows που πηγε στο scrap) ? 
> Εγω εχω παρει 2 κλειδια win 10 pro για 3ευρω και λειτουργουνε.



Αυτά τα κλειδιά κλειδώνουν πάνω στο motherboard πια... Μόνο τα retail και τα DSP μπορούν να μεταφερθούν σε αλλά PC.

----------


## klik

> Articles 4(2) and 5(1) of Directive 2009/24 must be interpreted as meaning that, in the event of theresale of a user licence entailing the resale of a copy of a computer program downloaded from the
> copyright holder’s website, that licence having originally been granted by that rightholder to the first
> acquirer for an unlimited period in return for payment of a fee intended to enable the rightholder to
> obtain a remuneration corresponding to the economic value of that copy of his work, the second
> acquirer of the licence, as well as any subsequent acquirer of it, will be able to rely on the exhaustion
> of the distribution right under Article 4(2) of that directive, and hence be regarded as lawful acquirers
> of a copy of a computer program within the meaning of Article 5(1) of that directive and benefit from
> the right of reproduction provided for in that provision.



http://curia.europa.eu/juris/liste.j...11&language=EL

Αρχικά η Oracle είχε πετύχει να μην σπάνε οι μαζχικές άδειες αλλά στην επόμενη διαδικασία αναφέρθηκε ειδικά για την δυνατότητα να κατέβει ξεχωριστά το software οπότε είναι ατομικά εγκατεστημένο. Δεν ξερω αν έχει γίνει έφεση και αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι.

Οταν η dell αγοράζει 1000 licences και πουλα τα laptop σε ιδιώτες και έχει σπάσει την μαζική αγορά σε retail...
επίσης το laptop δεν μπορεί να μεταπωληθεί από τον ιδιώτη;

----------


## Panoss

> Αυτά τα κλειδιά κλειδώνουν πάνω στο motherboard πια



Δηλαδή; Μπορείς να το εξηγήσεις λίγο;
Το κλειδί γράφεται σε κάποιο ολοκληρωμένο μνήμης πάνω στη μητρική;

----------


## nestoras

> Δηλαδή; Μπορείς να το εξηγήσεις λίγο;
> Το κλειδί γράφεται σε κάποιο ολοκληρωμένο μνήμης πάνω στη μητρική;



Όχι, απλά το λειτουργικό διαβάζει καμιά 10αριά hardware ids του υλικού σου και τα "κλειδώνει/δένει" με την άδεια.
Αν αλλάξουν νομίζω πάνω από 3 ταυτόχρονα θα πρέπει να ξαναδηλώσεις το προϊόν (windows).

----------

Panoss (14-11-18)

----------


## mikemtb

> πολλες on line και κρυφες  βλακιουλες,πηγαινε το ποντικι εκει για να σου ανοιξει το ταδε παραθυρο που ειναι κρυφο και αλλα τετοια χαζα...Ρε7 και παλι 7 !



Παρόλο off_topic, δεν μπορώ παρά να συμφωνήσω 100%



Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

> Όχι, απλά το λειτουργικό διαβάζει καμιά 10αριά hardware ids του υλικού σου και τα "κλειδώνει/δένει" με την άδεια.
> Αν αλλάξουν νομίζω πάνω από 3 ταυτόχρονα θα πρέπει να ξαναδηλώσεις το προϊόν (windows).



Δηλαδή διαβάζει το id του επεξεργαστή, της μητρικής, του σκληρού δίσκου (δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ τι άλλο έχει id  :Tongue2:  ) και αν όλα οκ τότε 'δένει' με την άδεια;

----------


## Ste7ios

> Δηλαδή; Μπορείς να το εξηγήσεις λίγο;
> Το κλειδί γράφεται σε κάποιο ολοκληρωμένο μνήμης πάνω στη μητρική;



Όχι. Κάτι τέτοιο άλλωστε θα μπορούσε να ξεπεραστεί. Για να λειτουργήσει ένα κλειδί πρέπει πρώτα να ενεργοποιηθεί απο τη Microsoft. Κατά την ενεργοποίηση το κλειδί συσχετίζεται με το hardware που έχεις.

Motherboard, κάρτες, δίσκοι κλπ όλα έχουν σειριακό αριθμό / ID και χαρακτηριστικά τα οποία χρησιμοποιούνται για την ταυτοποίηση.


Αν αλλάξει κάτι σημαντικό στο hardware, το κλειδί καθίσταται ανενεργό και πρέπει να κάνεις εκ νέου την ενεργοποίηση αν δικαιούσαι (αν έχεις π.χ. Retail key).

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/...ardware-change

----------

Panoss (14-11-18)

----------


## Ste7ios

> http://curia.europa.eu/juris/liste.j...11&language=EL
> 
> Οταν η dell αγοράζει 1000 licences και πουλα τα laptop σε ιδιώτες και έχει σπάσει την μαζική αγορά σε retail...
> επίσης το laptop δεν μπορεί να μεταπωληθεί από τον ιδιώτη;



Αυτό όμως δεν είναι retail αλλά OEM κλειδί που λειτουργεί μόνο στο συγκεκριμένο hardware...

----------


## vasilllis

Εμένα πάντως δεν μου φαίνεται παράνομο να αγοράζω πληρωμενες άδειες από εταιρίες η σχολικες

----------


## Ste7ios

Είναι παράνομο γιατί το κλειδί αυτό δεν αποσύρεται απο τον πρώτο ιδιοκτήτη του, δεν είναι μοναδικό, ένα προς ένα για να μπορέσει να μεταβιβαστεί σε κάποιον άλλο.... Δεν περνάει απο τον πρώτο κάτοχο στον άλλο. Συνεχίζει και ανήκει στον πρώτο. 

Για να γίνει κατανοητό *ένα* τέτοιο κλειδί αντιστοιχεί π.χ. σε 200 PC. Τα κλειδιά αυτά (KMS) διανέμονται είτε αυτόματα μέσω του license server είτε με το χέρι (MAK) για PCs που δεν βρίσκονται συχνά μέσα στο εταιρικό δίκτυο ώστε να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα απενεργοποίησης τους (ανά διαστήματα πρέπει να επικοινωνούν με τον server για να ανανεώνεται η ισχύς τους...).

Κάποια στιγμή τα κλειδιά αυτά (MAK) μπορούν να αντικατασταθούν για διάφορους λόγους (οπότε παύουν να ισχύουν και για τους έξωτερικούς). Κατά τη θητεία μου αυτό συνέβη 2 φορές μέσα σε 5 χρόνια περίπου λόγο αλλαγών στον όμιλο, και συμβολαίων...

Ναι πρόκειται περί εξαπάτησης... Σου πουλάνε κάτι που δεν μπορεί να σου ανήκει και μπορεί να σε αφήσει ξεκρέμαστο ανά πάσα στιγμή.

----------


## Panoss

Εμ πώς έγινε ζάμπλουτος ο Βασιλάκης ο Θύρας; Με το σταυρό στο χέρι; :Rolleyes:

----------


## selectronic

> Όχι. Κάτι τέτοιο άλλωστε θα μπορούσε να ξεπεραστεί. Για να λειτουργήσει ένα κλειδί πρέπει πρώτα να ενεργοποιηθεί απο τη Microsoft. Κατά την ενεργοποίηση το κλειδί συσχετίζεται με το hardware που έχεις.
> 
> Motherboard, κάρτες, δίσκοι κλπ όλα έχουν σειριακό αριθμό / ID και χαρακτηριστικά τα οποία χρησιμοποιούνται για την ταυτοποίηση.
> 
> 
> Αν αλλάξει κάτι σημαντικό στο hardware, το κλειδί καθίσταται ανενεργό και πρέπει να κάνεις εκ νέου την ενεργοποίηση αν δικαιούσαι (αν έχεις π.χ. Retail key).
> 
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/...ardware-change



Αυτό δεν ισχύει και για παλιότερες εκδόσεις των Windows?
Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι καινούργιο στα 10 αυτό.

----------


## nestoras

> Αυτό δεν ισχύει και για παλιότερες εκδόσεις των Windows?
> Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι καινούργιο στα 10 αυτό.



Και για windows XP ισχυει.

----------


## vasilllis

> Είναι παράνομο γιατί το κλειδί αυτό δεν αποσύρεται απο τον πρώτο ιδιοκτήτη του, δεν είναι μοναδικό, ένα προς ένα για να μπορέσει να μεταβιβαστεί σε κάποιον άλλο.... Δεν περνάει απο τον πρώτο κάτοχο στον άλλο. Συνεχίζει και ανήκει στον πρώτο. 
> 
> Για να γίνει κατανοητό *ένα* τέτοιο κλειδί αντιστοιχεί π.χ. σε 200 PC. Τα κλειδιά αυτά (KMS) διανέμονται είτε αυτόματα μέσω του license server είτε με το χέρι (MAK) για PCs που δεν βρίσκονται συχνά μέσα στο εταιρικό δίκτυο ώστε να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα απενεργοποίησης τους (ανά διαστήματα πρέπει να επικοινωνούν με τον server για να ανανεώνεται η ισχύς τους...).
> 
> Κάποια στιγμή τα κλειδιά αυτά (MAK) μπορούν να αντικατασταθούν για διάφορους λόγους (οπότε παύουν να ισχύουν και για τους έξωτερικούς). Κατά τη θητεία μου αυτό συνέβη 2 φορές μέσα σε 5 χρόνια περίπου λόγο αλλαγών στον όμιλο, και συμβολαίων...
> 
> Ναι πρόκειται περί εξαπάτησης... Σου πουλάνε κάτι που δεν μπορεί να σου ανήκει και μπορεί να σε αφήσει ξεκρέμαστο ανά πάσα στιγμή.



Μαλλον απαντας σε εμενα .
Πουλαει μια εταιρια λοιπον 200 κλειδια σε μια αλλη εταιρια με ορο οτι θα διατεθουν για τις αναγκες της εταιριας αυτης.
με ποιο server επικοινωνει δεν καταλαβαινω.Εχω και students pack περασμενο νομιμα στον υπολογιστη μου με μονο διαπιστευτηριο το email kai με συγκεκριμενη διαρκεια .Δεν βρισκω λοιπον κατι το μεμπτο να το διαθεσω σε τριτον .
Για το αν θα τον εξαπατησω τον αλλο ή θα τον ενημερωσω οτι ισχυει για 2 χρονια πχ. ειναι αλλο θεμα.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> _Για το αν θα τον εξαπατησω τον αλλο ή θα τον ενημερωσω οτι ισχυει για 2 χρονια πχ. ειναι αλλο θεμα._



Κι όμως... Εδώ είναι *όλο το θέμα*! Αν προσέξεις λίγο περισσότερο το όλο θέμα θα δεις ότι είναι αυθεντικά κλειδιά αυτά που πουλιούνται ...5 και 6 ευρώ! Το θέμα όμως είναι στις άδειες χρήσης ( γιατί τις αποδέχεσαι με την αγορά ακόμη και αν δεν τις διαβάζεις ) και στο πόσο τελικά ...κρατάνε αυτά τα κλειδιά; Όσοι τα αγοράζουν θα σου πουν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Μα φυσικά δεν υπάρχει ...τώρα. Αργότερα; Δηλαδή ουσιαστικά αυτό που αγοράζεις με 5-6 ευρώ πέρα από το ότι είναι παράνομο ( δες την άδεια χρήσης για Academic License και πως ρητά απαγορεύει την μεταπώληση ) έχει και ...ημερομηνία λήξης!

----------


## Ste7ios

> Μαλλον απαντας σε εμενα .
> Πουλαει μια εταιρια λοιπον 200 κλειδια σε μια αλλη εταιρια με ορο οτι θα διατεθουν για τις αναγκες της εταιριας αυτης.
> με ποιο server επικοινωνει δεν καταλαβαινω.Εχω και students pack περασμενο νομιμα στον υπολογιστη μου με μονο διαπιστευτηριο το email kai με συγκεκριμενη διαρκεια .Δεν βρισκω λοιπον κατι το μεμπτο να το διαθεσω σε τριτον .
> Για το αν θα τον εξαπατησω τον αλλο ή θα τον ενημερωσω οτι ισχυει για 2 χρονια πχ. ειναι αλλο θεμα.



Όχι, μάλλον δεν έγινε κατανοητό αυτό που είπα. Να το πω αλλιώς. Πουλάει ΕΝΑ κλειδί με δικαίωμα να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε 200 PC.

Κάθε φορά που χρησιμοποιείται από ένα PC αυτό καταγράφεται και αφαιρείται. Ο διαχειριστής μπορεί να το δει απο σχετική σελίδα ή command line.

Όλα τα παραπάνω απαιτούν επικοινωνία με το key management service που συνήθως σηκώνεται σε κάποιον domain controller, ή απευθείας με τη Microsoft ανάλογα το κλειδί.

Οι άδειες που αναφέρεις είναι προσωρινές και ισχύουν όσο είσαι μαθητής ή υπάλληλος στην εταιρεία που έχει ενεργοποιήσει το σχετικό πρόγραμμα. Βλ. π.χ. το Microsoft HUP: 

https://www.microsofthup.com/hupemea...=en-US#faq_445

https://www.microsofthup.com/hupemea...=en-US#faq_893

Και να ενημερώσεις ότι θα κρατήσει το τάδε χρονικό διάστημα δεν σε κάνει και νόμιμο...

----------


## nick1974

ςλπιζω να γνωριζουν ολοι πως εχει χυθει τοσο ψηφιακο μελανι για ενα λειτουργικο το οποιο ακομα κι αν δεν ενεργοποιηθει ποτε ΔΕΝ υπαρχει καμια διαφορα εκτος απο ενα μικρο μπανερακι κατω δεξια (σε ενα λαπτοπ ετσι το χω δυο χρονια και βαλε).

Αν καποιος εχει ακρη για αδεια ειναι οκ. 
αν παλι δεν, ειτε αγοραζει μια "φθηνη" κι αν "ληξει" εληξε και δε τρεχει και τιποτα, ειτε τ αφηνει ως εχει και παλι δε τρεχει καστανο.


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## exop

> ςλπιζω να γνωριζουν ολοι πως εχει χυθει τοσο ψηφιακο μελανι για ενα λειτουργικο το οποιο ακομα κι αν δεν ενεργοποιηθει ποτε ΔΕΝ υπαρχει καμια διαφορα εκτος απο ενα μικρο μπανερακι κατω δεξια (σε ενα λαπτοπ ετσι το χω δυο χρονια και βαλε).
> 
> Αν καποιος εχει ακρη για αδεια ειναι οκ. 
> αν παλι δεν, ειτε αγοραζει μια "φθηνη" κι αν "ληξει" εληξε και δε τρεχει και τιποτα, ειτε τ αφηνει ως εχει και παλι δε τρεχει καστανο.
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



αυτά που γράφεις, ισχύουν. 
με μια μικρή "παρατήρηση": 

σχεδόν ποτέ δεν θα ασχοληθεί κανείς για 1-2 pc ή ένα laptop ακόμη και αν αυτά λειτουργούν σε μια ατομική/Ε.Π.Ε. κ.λ.π.

υπάρχει όμως πάντοτε η πιθανότητα (ακόμη και από λάθος ή "λάθος" - βλέπε δυσαρεστημένος υπάλληλος/ανταγωνιστής/whatever) να σε "επισκεφθεί" η (όποια) BSA.

ακόμη, οι ενημερώσεις ίσως να αποτελούν "κίνητρο" για το κλειδί - συνήθως τα μη ενεργοποιημένα δεν έχουν ενημερώσεις

----------


## nick1974

> ακόμη, οι ενημερώσεις ίσως να αποτελούν "κίνητρο" για το κλειδί - συνήθως τα μη ενεργοποιημένα δεν έχουν ενημερώσεις



καμια σχεση, αυτο ισχυε παλια.
τα 10ρια δεν εχουν κανε να περιορισμο.

επισεις εννωειται δεν απαγορευεται να τα εχεις και να τα χρησιμοποιεις χωρις να τα εχεις ενεργοποιησει.

οσον αφορα το εταιρικο περιβαλλον που ανεφερες, εκει οτι εχει; πρεπει να ναι αγορασμενο.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Ste7ios

Κα στα 10 περιορίζει κάποια πράγματα. Μερικά είναι ασήμαντα όπως το personalization άλλα όπως το BitLocker όχι και τόσο...

Όπως πάει το πράγμα παίζει να διαθέσουν τα Windows Home δωρεάν ή να γίνουν συνδρομητικά οπότε θα λήξουν και οι όποιοι προβληματισμοί!  :Very Happy:

----------


## nick1974

> Κα στα 10 περιορίζει κάποια πράγματα. Μερικά είναι ασήμαντα όπως το personalization άλλα όπως το BitLocker όχι και τόσο...
> 
> Όπως πάει το πράγμα παίζει να διαθέσουν τα Windows Home δωρεάν ή να γίνουν συνδρομητικά οπότε θα λήξουν και οι όποιοι προβληματισμοί!



ο περιφημος περιορισμος  personalization παρακαμπτεται μια χαρα χωρις να χρειαζεται οτιδηποτε τριτο (ουσιστικα δεν υφισταται καν περιορισμος, απλα πρεπει να κανεις καποια πραματα manual)
Οσο για το bitlocker, χμμμ για οποιον χρησιμοποιει εγγενεις εφαρμογες οκ. (τα home νομιζω ουτε κανονικα ενεργοποιημενα δε το χουν). Για τους υπολοιπους εντελως αδιαφορο (ειναι σα να λες οτι δε μου βαλαν τον ie η το ms paint   :Very Happy:  )

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

Αυτο που θελω  να πω ,και προσπαθω να καταλαβω και εγω ειναι οτι η Microsoft δεν ειναι νομοθετης να οριζει τη ειναι παρανομο .Αγοραστηκαν καποιες αδειες ...Μεχρι εκει.
Το να δειχνουμε faq της δεν νομιζω οτι κανει κατι παρανομο η νομιμο.

----------

nick1974 (15-11-18)

----------


## nick1974

> Αυτο που θελω  να πω ,και προσπαθω να καταλαβω και εγω ειναι οτι η Microsoft δεν ειναι νομοθετης να οριζει τη ειναι παρανομο .Αγοραστηκαν καποιες αδειες ...Μεχρι εκει.
> Το να δειχνουμε faq της δεν νομιζω οτι κανει κατι παρανομο η νομιμο.



οταν υπαρχουν χωρες που δεχονται τους "νομους" της apple οτι το ρουταρισμα μιας i-μπουρδας πρεπει να ...τιμωρειται με φυλακιση!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (απορω γιατι οχι με εκτελεση? ) ξανακοιτα την υπογραφη σου... 
...δυστυχως

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Ste7ios

Σε τέτοιες συζητήσεις αυτό που συμβαίνει συνήθως είναι να μην γίνονται κατανοητά κάποια πράγματα ή τα βλέπουμε όπως μας συμφέρει...

Μια εταιρεία αγοράζει 200 άδειες του ενός ή του άλλου τύπου για κάποιο προϊόν ή συνδρομή.
Όταν ένας υπάλληλος παίρνει ένα κλειδί και το πουλάει αυτό είναι κλοπή περιουσιακού στοιχείου της εταιρείας. Κηδεία με ξένα κόλυβα...

Όταν επίσης τα σκάει για να δώσει μια παροχή στους υπαλλήλους της όπως το HUP ή ένα εκπαιδευτικό ίδρυμα κάνει μια παρόμοια παροχή στους φοιτητές του, είναι επίσης το ίδιο.

Το να πουλήσω μια άδεια που μου ανήκει (όπως η retail) σαφώς και πρέπει να μπορώ να την πουλήσω, όπως και μια εταιρεία τα περιουσιακά της στοιχεία αλλά δεν συζητάμε αυτό εδώ...

----------


## kioan

> υπάρχει όμως πάντοτε η πιθανότητα (ακόμη και από λάθος ή "λάθος" - βλέπε δυσαρεστημένος υπάλληλος/ανταγωνιστής/whatever) να σε "επισκεφθεί" η (όποια) BSA.



Είχαν τρέξει και πληρωμένη καμπάνια στα social media για να διαφημίσουν πως μπορείς να αποσπάσεις αμοιβή αν ρουφιανέψεις  :Rolleyes:

----------


## tsimpidas

εγω πάντως έλαβα σήμερα ενα μήνυμα απο την microsoft

με αυτα τα δυο λινκ=

https://www.microsoft.com/el-gr/serv.../upcoming.aspx

https://www.microsoft.com/el-gr/serv...oming-faq.aspx


και χθες ολοι οι υπολογιστές μου έκαναν αναβάθμιση.


*Κώδικας Συμπεριφοράς.*

α. Περιεχόμενο, υλικό ή ενέργειες που παραβιάζουν αυτούς τους Όρους δεν επιτρέπονται. Συμφωνώντας με αυτούς τους Όρους, έχετε την υποχρέωση να ακολουθείτε τους παρακάτω κανόνες:
i. Μην προβείτε σε καμία παράνομη πράξη.ii. Μην προβαίνετε σε δραστηριότητες που εκμεταλλεύονται, βλάπτουν ή απειλούν να βλάψουν παιδιά.iii. Μην αποστέλλετε ανεπιθύμητη αλληλογραφία. Η ανεπιθύμητη αλληλογραφία είναι ανεπιθύμητα ή αυτόκλητα μαζικά email, δημοσιεύσεις, αιτήματα για επαφές, SMS (μηνύματα κειμένου) ή άμεσα μηνύματα.iv. Μην προβάλλετε ή χρησιμοποιείτε δημοσίως τις Υπηρεσίες για να κοινοποιείτε οποιοδήποτε ακατάλληλο περιεχόμενο ή άλλο υλικό (που περιλαμβάνει, για παράδειγμα, γυμνό, κτηνωδίες, πορνογραφία, υβριστικά λόγια, βία με γραφικά ή εγκληματική ενέργεια).v. Μην προβαίνετε σε δραστηριότητες που είναι ψευδείς ή παράνομες (π.χ. να ζητήσετε χρήματα με ψευδείς προφάσεις ή να υποδύεστε κάποιον άλλον, να χειρίζεστε τις Υπηρεσίες ώστε να αυξήσετε το πλήθος επαναλήψεων ή να επηρεάσετε κατατάξεις, αξιολογήσεις ή σχόλια).vi. Μην παρακάμπτετε ηθελημένα κανέναν περιορισμό για πρόσβαση σε ή διαθεσιμότητα των Υπηρεσιών.vii. Μην προβαίνετε σε δραστηριότητες που μπορούν να βλάψουν εσάς, τις Υπηρεσίες ή άλλους (π.χ. μετάδοση ιών, παρακολούθηση, δημοσίευση τρομοκρατικού περιεχομένου, εκφράσεις μίσους ή υποστήριξη της βίας ενάντια σε άλλα άτομα).viii. Μην παραβιάζετε τα δικαιώματα τρίτων (π.χ. μη εξουσιοδοτημένη κοινοποίηση μουσικής ή άλλου υλικού που προστατεύεται με δικαιώματα πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, μεταπώληση ή άλλη διανομή χαρτών Bing ή φωτογραφιών).ix. Μην προβαίνετε σε δραστηριότητα που παραβιάζει το ιδιωτικό απόρρητο άλλων.x. Μην βοηθάτε άλλους να παραβιάσουν αυτούς τους κανόνες.

----------


## pet

> εγω πάντως έλαβα σήμερα ενα μήνυμα απο την microsoft
> 
> με αυτα τα δυο λινκ=
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/el-gr/serv.../upcoming.aspx
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/el-gr/serv...oming-faq.aspx
> 
> 
> ...



Με βλέπω να πηγαίνω φυλακή.

Μα καλά ποιος διαβάζει τέτοια σεντόνια;

----------


## exop

μα...η "σύμβαση" με τη Ms έμεινε η ίδια...
αλλαζει μια ιδεατή/νοητή οντότητα μόνο.
εκεί που ήταν "υπεύθυνη" η Ms US των υπηρεσιών της, ορίστηκε ως "υπεύθυνη" για Eυρώπη η Ms Ireland.

κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι "προσθήκη" υπέρ των συμφερόντων τους και το παρουσιάζουν σαν εμπορικό feature.

αν για κάποιο λόγο έχεις απαίτηση (claim) από τη Ms σαν πολίτης της EU, και έχουν ασκηθεί διώξεις στην Αμερική για την ίδια απαίτηση, θα πρέπει να υποβληθεί δικαστικά η απαίτηση  στην Ιρλανδία - δεν μπορείς να "ενσωματωθείς" στα οφέλη που θα έχουν, πιθανά, οι US πολίτες που θα έχουν κερδίσει την ίδια απαίτηση. (Λέγεται και "νομικίστικο" τερτίπι  :Wink: )

το update απλά συνέπεσε.

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΛΗΣ28

Έρχομαι και εγώ με την σειρά μου σε αυτό το θέμα μιας και απάντηση δεν έχω πάρει από τα τεχνολογικά forums.
Είμαι σε μια εταιρία στην οποία όλα είναι νόμιμα.
Πριν λίγο καιρό πήραμε νέα pc για κάποιους υπαλλήλους + τα αφεντικά για να μεταβούμε σε windows 10. Σε κάποια αλλα pc απλά τους έκανα την δωρεάν αναβάθμιση της microsoft.
Οι 3 νέοι υπολογιστές σεταρίστηκαν με windows 10 και office 2016 τα οποία ήταν αγορασμένα πριν 2 χρόνια και απλά προχώρησα σε απεγκατάσταση από τα παλιά Pc και εγκατάσταση στα νέα
Ο αλλος συνάδελφος επιμένει στο Office 2007 το οποίο του το εγκατέστησα στο νέο pc
Και υπάρχει και ο τελευταίος ο οποίος δούλευε πριν με windows 7 και office 2003 με ότι κινδύνουν εγκυμονεί αυτό

Εγώ προσωπικά δεν έχω αγοράσει Office Και λόγω εμπειρίας σε Open source δουλεύω με thunderbird και openoffice

Σχετικά με τον τελευταίο συνάδελφο το 2003 δεν του έχει κάτσει καλά στα windows 10. Τον έχω πάρει με το καλό να του βάλω ενα thunderbird και ένα Open office να κάνει την δουλειά του. Αλλωστε δεν εχουμε τρελές ανάγκες σε οτι εχει να κάνει με εγγραφα , και excel

Θέλει όμως office.
Να τονίσω οτι δεν υπάρχει θέμα οικονομικό στην εταιρία για να δώσουμε 260 πχ ευρώ για μια άδεια. Αλλά αν ειναι να γλυτώσουμε ..Οπότε κάθομαι εδώ και μέρες και το ψάχνω

Φυσικά σαν τεχνικός δεν πάω στις λύσεις των 3,10,20 ευρώ . Ούτε για το σπίτι μου δεν το κάνω. Πόσο μάλλον για εταιρία

Αλλά στον αντίποδα υπάρχουν και αλλες σελίδες όπως πχ το software-deals για το οποίο δεν ξέρω τι παίζεται. Σου δίνει λέει VLKey , δήλωση οτι ο προηγούμενος κάτοχος του κλειδιού δεν το θέλει πλέον και τιμολόγιο ενδοκοινοτικό λογικά.
Σε αυτή την περίπτωση ενα office home and business του 2019 κοστίζει 193 ευρώ ενώ στην Ελλάδα το παίρνεις γύρω στα 250. Για να μην πω οτι μπαίνοντας στο skroutz το συγκεκριμένο ξεκινάει από 220 και φτάνει στα 400 σε καποιο κατάστημα

Και ερωτώ. Αγοράζοντας μια αδεια από αυτό το site, με όλα τα έγγραφα που σου λέει οτι σου παρέχει, αν έρθει ένας ελεγχος θα μου πει ΟΚ η θα μου πει δεν το πήρες από Ελληνα dealer και πρέπει να το αγοράσεις πάλι? Στο μεταξύ φάε και ενα προστιμο 1000 ευρώ.

Για πειτε μου την γνώμη σας

----------


## chipakos-original

Εγώ πάντως έχω άδεια στο PC του γιού μου για windows 10 από Goodoffer και στους γαμπρού μου στο Office επίσης από Goodoffer.

----------


## Ste7ios

VL = Volume Licensing. Είναι κλειδί άδειας που έχει αγοραστεί από εταιρία σε ειδική τιμή το οποίο εγκαθίσταται μαζικά σε όλα τα PCs / Servers της. Ανά πάσα στιγμή μπορεί να αποσυρθεί. Κάποιος πονηρός το διαθέτει για να βγάλει φράγκα...

Οι τιμές λιανικής είναι αυτές που βλέπεις στο Microsoft Store.

Σχετικά με τα Windows 10 και τον συνάδελφο εγω δεν θα του έδινα κανένα περιθώριο να διαλέξει. Αποτελεί τρύπα ασφάλειας για το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο και στην τελική έχει άδικο. Και εγώ γκρίνιαζα στην αρχή γιατί μου άλλαζαν τη συνήθεια αλλά στο τέλος βλέπω ότι καλών ποιο γρήγορα τη δουλειά μου μαθαίνοντας τα στην πορεία...

----------


## nick1974

> VL = Volume Licensing. Είναι κλειδί άδειας που έχει αγοραστεί από εταιρία σε ειδική τιμή το οποίο εγκαθίσταται μαζικά σε όλα τα PCs / Servers της. Ανά πάσα στιγμή μπορεί να αποσυρθεί. Κάποιος πονηρός το διαθέτει για να βγάλει φράγκα...
> 
> Οι τιμές λιανικής είναι αυτές που βλέπεις στο Microsoft Store.
> 
> Σχετικά με τα Windows 10 και τον συνάδελφο εγω δεν θα του έδινα κανένα περιθώριο να διαλέξει. Αποτελεί τρύπα ασφάλειας για το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο και στην τελική έχει άδικο. Και εγώ γκρίνιαζα στην αρχή γιατί μου άλλαζαν τη συνήθεια αλλά στο τέλος βλέπω ότι καλών ποιο γρήγορα τη δουλειά μου μαθαίνοντας τα στην πορεία...



οχι  οτι κατα πασα πιθανοτητα δε θα γινει ποτε αυτο που λες αφου οι περισσοτερες αδειες του goodoffer ειναι ΔΙΚΕΣ ΤΟΥ που αγοραζει για μεταπωληση, αλλα ακομα κι αν συμβει ρε Στελιο, Ε ΚΑΙ?  (οχι ουτε ο ουρανος θα πεσει στα κεφαλια μας ουτε τιποτα, απλα θα βγαινει επ αιριστο μεζρι την επομενη αδεια, η και για παντα κατω δεξια ενα διακριτικοτατο μπανερακι στην επιφανεια εργασσιας και χεστηκε η φοραδα στ αλωνι)
Ειδικα οτι τα w10 ειναι τυπικα ΔΩΡΕΑΝ λειτουργικο που και χωρις τις αδειες δουλευει κανονικοτατα ποσο πια θα το παραβλεψετε προκειμενου να υποστηριξετε αυτο που νομιζετε?



στο θεμα των 7 συμφωνω και επαυξανω, εγινε ολοκληρος χαμος να σταματησουν τα xp (και υπαρχουν ακομα καποιοι που τα χρησιμοποιουν) και τωρα αρχιζει δευτερος γυρος με τα 7

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Ste7ios

Το ότι τεχνικά δεν υπάρχει ουσιαστικό πρόβλημα τουλάχιστον για τα περισσότερα apps & features, αυτό δεν σε απαλλάσσει από νομικές & άλλες υποχρεώσεις.

Αγνοώ τις λεπτομέρειες αλλά αυτό το καλοκαίρι Ροδίτης ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας έφαγε πρόστιμο από το ΣΔΟΕ ύψους 10.000€ για Windows, Office & AutoDesk ενώ έπεσαν πρόστιμα και σε άλλες 30 Ροδιακές επιχειρήσεις...

Τζάμπα δεν είναι σε καμία περίπτωση.  Μην λέμε ο,τι θέλουμε. Το ότι είναι ελαστική και δεν στο χιλιοκλειδώνει ή σου έκανε προσφορά τη δωρεάν αναβάθμιση από ήδη αγορασμένες προηγούμενες εκδόσεις αυτό είναι άλλο.

Το Volume Licensing είναι μέρος προγραμμάτων όπως το Enterprise Agreement, Open programs, MPSA, κλπ. Το να ενταχθείς σε ένα τέτοιο πρόγραμμα γίνεται πάντα με προϋποθέσεις και ελέγχους. Μια εταιρία σαν την goodoffer24 δεν θα μπορούσε ποτέ να ενταχθεί σε κάτι τέτοιο γιατί δεν πληροί τις προϋποθέσεις.

Συγκεκριμένα για το Volume Licensing του E.A. στην εταιρία που εργαζόμουν το πήραμε αφού το προφίλ της, ο αριθμός χρηστών και servers ικανονοποιούσε τις προϋποθέσεις (περισσότερα από 500).

Στην κουβέντα που κάνεις με τον Technical Account Manager δηλώνεις πόσα εκτιμάς ότι θα χρειαστείς μέσα στη χρονιά (PCs, Users, Servers, CPUs). Μέσα στο έτος μεταβάλεις τις άδειες όπως θες. Στο τέλος της χρονιάς έρχεται το true-up. Μια αποτίμηση της χρονιάς, πόσες άδειες έχεις προσθέσει ώστε να γίνει και η τελική χρέωση. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ήταν οι τιμές του goodoffers... Απλά μια καλύτερη έκπτωση και μια νοικοκυρεμένη κατάσταση με κάποια καλούδια και την πολύτιμη υποστήριξη.

Σε ο,τι αφορά τα κλειδιά έχεις τα KMS & MAK. Το KMS για εγκατάσταση στον license server (συνήθως domain controllers) για αυτόματη διανομή και έλεγχο, και το MAK για περιπτώσεις υπαλλήλων που δεν βρίσκονται συχνά στις εγκαταστάσεις της εταιρίας.

Τα κλειδιά που βλέπουμε στο goodoffer αφορούν το 2ο εφόσον όντως μιλάμε για το ίδιο πράγμα. 

Αυτά κατά καιρούς μπορούν να εξαντληθούν ή να αποσυρθούν. Κατά τη θητεία μου σε αυτή την εταιρία αυτό έγινε 3-4 φορές καθώς τα pool γέμισαν και αντικαταστάθηκαν με μεγαλύτερα (έδιναν πάντα αρκετά λιγότερα απο όσα δηλώναμε ενώ εξαντλούνταν και με αλλαγές στο h/w) και σε μια περίπτωση αποσύρθηκαν για να μαζέψουμε μερικούς που χρησιμοποίησαν κλειδιά για προσωπική τους χρήση.

Αν έχει κάποιος άλλος διαφορετική εμπειρία & γνώση με το Volume Licensing ας μας πει...

Επίσης οι άδειες αυτές μπορεί να είναι από το MSDN που προορίζονται για developers και το testing τους. Τα κλειδιά αυτά δέχονται έως 10 activations. Στο 11ο καίγονται... Στην περίπτωση αυτή είτε πάλι πληρώνει κάποιο κορόιδο, είτε δεν είναι εντάξει με το agreement του...

Έχοντας γνώση των παραπάνω δεν πείθομαι ότι το goodoffer είναι νόμιμο... Too good to be true.

Οπότε σαν επαγγελματίας δεν θα έβαζα ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο, ειδικά σε πελάτη. Σε προσωπική χρήση είμαι μια χαρά με εναλλακτικές μικρότερου κόστους ή και χωρίς κόστος (public domain). Δεν χρειάζονται παντού Windows, Office και άλλα γνωστά...

----------


## Gaou

> στο θεμα των 7 συμφωνω και επαυξανω, εγινε ολοκληρος χαμος να σταματησουν τα xp (και υπαρχουν ακομα καποιοι που τα χρησιμοποιουν) και τωρα αρχιζει δευτερος γυρος με τα 7



δεν σε πιάνω ακριβώς χύθηκε αιμα ? και εν πάσι περιπτώση αμα εγώ βολευομαι με xp η και τα 98 τους αλλους γιατι τους κοφτει τι θα εχω. θα μου πεις τώρα οτι οι τρύπες επιβαρύνουν το γενικό σύστημα και μπορει να προκαλέσουν κακο χαμο.? 

νταξει οι υπερμαχοι του μαρκετινγκ πάντα θα υπάρχουν...? εγώ ομως τι φταιω που θέλω να δώσω αξια στα μηχανηματα μου και να μην τα πετάω στα σκουπίδια.

με τα 7 εγω δεν θυμαμαι να εγινε κανενας χαμος . οι μονοι που την πατήσαν ήταν οι βιαστικοι των σβηστα..! εγώ όταν ηρθε ο καιρος πήγα σε 7 και περαν την γενικής εντυπωσης ηταν πιο αργά για το τότε συστημα μου απο ότι ήταν τα xp . να μου πεις επρεπε να αναβαθμίσω και τα μηχανηματα...! ε ειδες, ερχεσαι στα λόγια μου.

----------


## nick1974

> δεν σε πιάνω ακριβώς χύθηκε αιμα ? και εν πάσι περιπτώση αμα εγώ βολευομαι με xp η και τα 98 τους αλλους γιατι τους κοφτει τι θα εχω. θα μου πεις τώρα οτι οι τρύπες επιβαρύνουν το γενικό σύστημα και μπορει να προκαλέσουν κακο χαμο.? 
> 
> νταξει οι υπερμαχοι του μαρκετινγκ πάντα θα υπάρχουν...? εγώ ομως τι φταιω που θέλω να δώσω αξια στα μηχανηματα μου και να μην τα πετάω στα σκουπίδια.
> 
> με τα 7 εγω δεν θυμαμαι να εγινε κανενας χαμος . οι μονοι που την πατήσαν ήταν οι βιαστικοι των σβηστα..! εγώ όταν ηρθε ο καιρος πήγα σε 7 και περαν την γενικής εντυπωσης ηταν πιο αργά για το τότε συστημα μου απο ότι ήταν τα xp . να μου πεις επρεπε να αναβαθμίσω και τα μηχανηματα...! ε ειδες, ερχεσαι στα λόγια μου.



παιδια αν επιμενετε να χρησιμοποιειτε λειτουργικα ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ λειτουργειτε σαν τους αντιεμβολιαστες που εξ αιτιας τους θα κυκλοφορησει και κανενας λιμος λες και ζουμε στο μεσαιωνα.
Αν εχεις ενα μηχανημα που εισαι συναισθηματικα δεμενος και δε θες να το πεταξεις και σ αρεσει που και που να το χρησιμοποιεις για να ειναι σε λειτουργια βαλτου μια διανομη linux  απ τις τοσες που υποστηριζουν και αρχαιο hardware και θα κανεις και πολα περισσότερα πραματα απ οτι μπορεις να κανεις στα xp που δεν αναβαθμηζονται πια ουτε οι browsers εδω και χρονια.
Στα 7 δεν εγινε τιποτα, τωρα θα γινει που σταματαει επισημα απ αυτο το μηνα η υποστηριξη

Τα λειτουργικα δεν ειναι σα το κρασι που αν παλιωσει γινεται καλυτερο αλλα σα το κοτοπουλο που απλα αν παλιωσει θα παθεις σαλμονελα (αν και ουτε αυτη η παρομοιωση ειναι σωστη γιατι η σαλμονελα δεν ειναι κολλητικη, ουτε θανατηφορα, ενω ενα κενο ασφαλειας που θα μπορεσει να διαδωσει ενα ransomware μπορει δεινητικα  να καταρευσει ακομα κι ολοκληρο τον ανθρωπινο πολιτισμο)

Τωρα αν σ αρεσει για αρχαιολατρικους λογους να εχεις καποι ενα αρχαιο λειτουργικο απλα γιατι εχεις χιπστεροτασεις και το θεωρεις vintage βαλτο σε εικονικη μηχανη και χρησιμοποησε το απλα για να το δειχνεις, κατα προτιμηση χωρις να συνδεεται στο ιντερνετ ουτε να διαχειριζεται η να μοιραζεται αρχεια ουτε με το host


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Gaou

εχεις παιδιά και ξέρεις απο εμβόλια....? εγω δεν μιλησα για τπτ απο αυτα που απαντάς. εγώ σε ρωτάω γιατι πρεπει να απαξιώνω την περιουσιά μου καθε φορά που γκαβλωνει η μάικροσοφτ ? σου ειπα να μην πμου πεις ότι θα γινεις κακος χαμος εσυ μου το ειπες...!

_"ενω ενα κενο ασφαλειας που θα μπορεσει να διαδωσει ενα ransomware μπορει  δεινητικα  να καταρευσει ακομα κι ολοκληρο τον ανθρωπινο πολιτισμο"_

μα γιατι οι άλλοι θα εχουν 10 και θα προστατευονται ? πως θα καταρευσουν αφου τους προσέχει η ms?

----------


## Ste7ios

Όντως είναι πολύ άσχημο και εγώ δεν γουστάρω καθόλου αλλά όντως εδώ ισχύει το «όταν είσαι μόνος σου, όλος θέλεις χόρευε, όσο θέλεις πήδα...».

Εχω ένα Apple PowerBook Pro G4 του 2001. Το μηχανάκι ήρθε με macOS 9 και μπορούσε να τρέεξει και τις πρώτες εκδόσεις του macOS X. 

Είναι πλήρως λειτουργικό όσο μένεις αποκλειστικά στον μικρόκοσμο σου, και δουλέψεις πράγματα της εποχής εκείνης.

Για να μπεις στο Internet όμως ούτε λόγος. Εκεί δεν είναι καθόλου λειτουργικό. Οι σελίδες φορτώνουν πλέον υπερβολικά αργά καθώς έχει αλλάξει ο σχεδιασμός και η τεχνολογία πίσω από το web, και δεν μπορεί να μπει με τίποτα σε secure sites & mail servers αφού άλλαξαν τα του SSL/TLS...

Ωραία λέω, θα βάλω Linux και δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα... Βάζω το LUbuntu μια light έκδοση του Ubuntu. Το μηχανάκι απλώς σέρνεται...

Τώρα το δουλεύω αποκλειστικά σαν server και μόνο από terminal...

Μας αρέσει ή όχι η τεχνολογία τρέχει με ρυθμούς που οι περισσότεροι δεν μπορούμε να χωνέψουμε και απαιτεί να μπαίνει και το χέρι στην τσέπη για να ακολουθήσεις...


Στα της ασφάλειας... Οι κίνδυνοι είναι υπαρκτοί και δεν είναι σε καμία περίπτωση marketing. Μια και δεν έχω χρόνο να δώσω ένα παράδειγμα:

Για να μπεις με VPN στο δίκτυο της Microsoft ακολουθείται η εξής διαδικασία που πέρνει 5 - 10’:

1. Γίνεται η σύνδεση με το VPN.
2. Η σύνδεση γίνεται σε κάποιο DMZ που δεν υπάρχει επικοινωνία με το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο.
3. Λογισμικό ελέγχει ότι το σύστημα έχει τις τελευταίες εκδόσεις antivirus, definition, ποτέ έτρεξε το τελευταίο scan, και συγκεκριμένα security updates.
4. Aν τα παραπάνω ικανοποιηθούν σε συνδέει στο Intranet.

Η παρείσδηση σε ένα unpatched σύστημα είναι πολύ πιο εύκολη από όσο νομίζουν οι περισσότεροι και αποτελεί τρύπα και για τα υπόλοιπα συστήματα αφού μέσα από αυτό μπορείς να περάσεις στα υπόλοιπα, π.χ. αποκαλύπτοντας κωδικούς πρόσβασης.

----------

nick1974 (17-12-19)

----------


## nick1974

> Η παρείσδηση σε ένα unpatched σύστημα είναι πολύ πιο εύκολη από όσο νομίζουν οι περισσότεροι και αποτελεί τρύπα και για τα υπόλοιπα συστήματα αφού μέσα από αυτό μπορείς να περάσεις στα υπόλοιπα, π.χ. αποκαλύπτοντας κωδικούς πρόσβασης.



αυτο νομιζω το ξερουν, αλλα νομιζουν οτι δεν κινδυνευουν επειδη δεν ειναι στοχος. 
Αυτο που δεν ξερουν δηλαδη ειναι πως δεν υπαρχει λογος να γινουν προσωπικα στοχοι ουτε χρειαζεται καποιος κρακερ να ασχοληθει μαζι τους η να τους ξερει, απλα υπαρχουν μποτακια που κυκλοφορουν και ψαχνουν και εννωειται αμ βρεθουν σε συστημα με xp θα το ξεσκισουν (βασικα το πιθανοτερο ειναι να το κανουν ζομπι και οι χρηστες να μη το καταλαβουν καν οτι στην καλυτερη μπορει να παραγουν bitcoins για εναν αγνωστο η στη χειροτερη να σχεδιαζουν ενα βιολογικο οπλο για ενα τρελο δικτατορα)



Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## chipakos-original

> αυτο νομιζω το ξερουν, αλλα νομιζουν οτι δεν κινδυνευουν επειδη δεν ειναι στοχος. 
> Αυτο που δεν ξερουν δηλαδη ειναι πως δεν υπαρχει λογος να γινουν προσωπικα στοχοι ουτε χρειαζεται καποιος κρακερ να ασχοληθει μαζι τους η να τους ξερει, απλα υπαρχουν μποτακια που κυκλοφορουν και ψαχνουν και εννωειται αμ βρεθουν σε συστημα με xp θα το ξεσκισουν (βασικα το πιθανοτερο ειναι να το κανουν ζομπι και οι χρηστες να μη το καταλαβουν καν οτι στην καλυτερη μπορει να παραγουν bitcoins για εναν αγνωστο η στη χειροτερη να σχεδιαζουν ενα βιολογικο οπλο για ενα τρελο δικτατορα)
> 
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Εγώ αυτό που βλέπω τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια από την Microsoft να μου δίνει μόνο δύο ενημερώσεις στα 7άρια μου που και τα δύο θέλουν να αφαιρέσουν από τον υπολογιστή μου κακόβουλο λογισμικό. Υπο φυσιολογικές συνθήκες θα λέγαμε ότι αυτό είναι καλό αν και με αυτή τη μέθοδο ουσιαστικά οποιαδήποτε παλιά κόπια λογισμικού ακυρώνεται.

----------


## nick1974

> Εγώ αυτό που βλέπω τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια από την Microsoft να μου δίνει μόνο δύο ενημερώσεις στα 7άρια μου που και τα δύο θέλουν να αφαιρέσουν από τον υπολογιστή μου κακόβουλο λογισμικό. Υπο φυσιολογικές συνθήκες θα λέγαμε ότι αυτό είναι καλό αν και με αυτή τη μέθοδο ουσιαστικά οποιαδήποτε παλιά κόπια λογισμικού ακυρώνεται.



τα 7 τα κανεις 10 χωρις να πληρωσεις τιποτα (δηλωνεις αναπηρος, αλλα και να μην το κανεις. και να πας σε καθαρη εγκατασταση που σε ενα δυνατο μηχανημα δεν παιρνει πανω απο 3-4 λεπτα, χωρις μεταφορα αδειας τα 10 ειναι ετσι κι αλλιως δωρεαν) οποτε δεν εχω καταλαβει ποιος ο λογος που εχετε κολλησει με τα 7.
Το ui ειναι το ιδιο, οι λειτουργιες ειναι οι ιδιες, ουσιαστικα μπορεις να τα παραμετροποιησεις και να μοιαζουν ειτε σαν 7 η σαν xp ειτε σαν οτι αλλο σου αρεσει...
ενημερωσεις δινει διαρκως, αλλα για τα 7 δινει μονο κρισιμες και απο αυτο το μηνα σταματανε εντελως.
Τα 10ρια ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι τα τελευταια windows και δε θα υπαρξουν 11, απλως καθε 1 χρονο γινεται ενα μεγαλο upgrade αυτοματα χωρις να επηρρεαζεσαι καθολου


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## chipakos-original

> τα 7 τα κανεις 10 χωρις να πληρωσεις τιποτα (δηλωνεις αναπηρος, αλλα και να μην το κανεις. και να πας σε καθαρη εγκατασταση που σε ενα δυνατο μηχανημα δεν παιρνει πανω απο 3-4 λεπτα, χωρις μεταφορα αδειας τα 10 ειναι ετσι κι αλλιως δωρεαν) οποτε δεν εχω καταλαβει ποιος ο λογος που εχετε κολλησει με τα 7.
> Το ui ειναι το ιδιο, οι λειτουργιες ειναι οι ιδιες, ουσιαστικα μπορεις να τα παραμετροποιησεις και να μοιαζουν ειτε σαν 7 η σαν xp ειτε σαν οτι αλλο σου αρεσει...
> ενημερωσεις δινει διαρκως, αλλα για τα 7 δινει μονο κρισιμες και απο αυτο το μηνα σταματανε εντελως 
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Εκανα αναβάθμιση από 7 σε 10 και όλα λειτούργησαν μια χαρά. Οι συνεχόμενες αναβαθμίσεις και Update των 10 με κούρασαν πολύ και κάποια στιγμή μου έβγαλε ένα πρόβλημα το οποίο έβγαζε εκτός λειτουργίας έναν εκτυπωτή Inkjet πολύ καλό τον οποίο χρησιμοποιώ συνέχεια και είναι και ακριβός. Τι να κάνω?? αποφασίζω να κάνω καθαρή εγκατάσταση των 10. Οταν τελείωσε η εγκατάσταση βγήκε εκτός 1 πρόγραμμα πολύ σημαντικό που χρησιμοποιούν οι μηχανικοί για διάγνωση βλαβών και ο εκτυπωτής ψεκασμού. Τα πήρα κρανίο διότι εκείνοι μπορεί να θέλουν να ξεκαθαρίσουν όλα τα παλιά προγράμματα που κυκλοφορούν στην αγορά για να μας οδηγήσουν σε νέα προγράμματα επί πληρωμή ή και επί συνδρομή ετήσια, και κάτι τέτοιο δεν μου άρεσε. Γύρισα λοιπόν πίσω σε 7άρια όπως ήμουν πριν το update και είμαι μια χαρά,λειτουργούν όλα θαυμάσια. Εφτιαξα για Backup και ένα μηχάνημα με XP το οποίο δεν το συνδέω ποτέ στο διαδίκτυο και συνεχίζω έτσι.Η Microsoft με οδήγησε σε αυτή τη λύση.

----------

CybEng (17-12-19)

----------


## 744

Χωρίς να συμφωνώ (απολύτως), αν πας σε νέο σπίτι, θα κουβαλήσεις τα παλιά σου παράθυρα? Τα νέα έχουν καλύτερη μόνωση και είναι ομορφότερα (υποκειμενικό, ξέρω...).

Αλλά ο κόσμος (και η τεχνολογία) πάει μπροστά, είτε με συμβιβασμούς είτε με ρήξεις.

----------


## Panoss

> αν πας σε νέο σπίτι, θα κουβαλήσεις τα παλιά σου παράθυρα?



Αν είναι καινούρια, θα τα κουβαλήσεις;
....
Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, απολύτως ατυχές το παράδειγμα.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Χωρίς να συμφωνώ (απολύτως), αν πας σε νέο σπίτι, θα κουβαλήσεις τα παλιά σου παράθυρα? Τα νέα έχουν καλύτερη μόνωση και είναι ομορφότερα (υποκειμενικό, ξέρω...).
> 
> Αλλά ο κόσμος (και η τεχνολογία) πάει μπροστά, είτε με συμβιβασμούς είτε με ρήξεις.



Αν με τα νέα κουφώματα πρέπει να πληρώνεις και έναν νταβαντζή κάθε τρεις και λίγο ή με τα νέα κουφώματα πρέπει να αντικαταστήσεις και τα πλακάκια του σπιτιού σου τότε ΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΑΣΥΜΦΟΡΑ.

----------


## kioan

Η σύγκριση λογισμικού με κάποιο υλικό προϊόν είναι λίγο ατυχής διότι η δυναμική των δύο είναι εντελώς διαφορετική.

Αλλά αν θέλετε να το συνεχίσουμε με τέτοιο παράδειγμα, το πρόβλημα δεν είναι απλώς αισθητικής. Ένα πιο καλό παράδειγμα θα ήταν για μια κλειδαριά/αφαλό/λουκέτο. Αν πηγαίνατε σε νέο σπίτι θα την μεταφέρατε;
Ο νταβατζής δεν είναι ο κατασκευαστής της κλειδαριάς/αφαλού/λουκέτου, αλλά η πρόοδος στις δυνατότητες των διαρρηκτών. Αν μετά από Χ χρόνια η αγορά πλημμύριζε με πασπαρτού κλειδιά για την κλειδαριά σας, θα εξακολουθούσατε να επιμένετε στην χρήση της παλιάς;

Αυτό ακριβώς γίνεται με τα παλιά λειτουργικά. Όσο υποστηρίζονται και ενημερώνονται με patches, παραμένουν σε ένα ικανοποιητικό επίπεδο ασφαλείας. Όταν βγουν end of support, τυχόν υπάρχοντα κενά ασφαλείας που θα ανακαλυφθούν (πασπαρτού κλειδιά κατά το παραπάνω παράδειγμα), θα μείνουν χωρίς διορθώσεις.

----------

nick1974 (18-12-19)

----------


## chipakos-original

Είναι σίγουρο ότι οι νέοι υπολογιστές θα λειτουργούν με Windows 10 . Παράδειγμα. Ο γιός μου αγόρασε κιτ αναβάθμισης για το PC του το οποίο όμως για να λειτουργήσουν οι USB θύρες χρειαζόταν υποχρεωτικά Windows 10 . Οσες προσπάθειες κι αν έκανα με οποιοδήποτε άλλο λειτουργικό οι θύρες όταν έμπαινε στα Windows έμεναν απενεργοποιημένες. Αυτό είναι το κόλπο της Microsoft σε συνεργασία με τον Bill πουλάνε Hardware που χρειάζεται συγκεκριμένο Software. Και ποιό είναι το Software?? Windows 10 Και μαζί με αυτό ξεχάστε παλιά προγράμματα και παλιές κόπιες.Είναι σίγουρο και αναπόφευκτο αλλά εγώ προσωπικά αντιστέκομαι ακόμη.

----------

Gaou (17-12-19)

----------


## Gaou

> .... αλλά εγώ προσωπικά αντιστέκομαι ακόμη....



 δεν εισαι μονος συντροφε....! και εγώ αντιστέκομαι .

----------

chipakos-original (17-12-19)

----------


## Panoss

> Ένα πιο καλό παράδειγμα θα ήταν για μια κλειδαριά/αφαλό/λουκέτο. Αν πηγαίνατε σε νέο σπίτι θα την μεταφέρατε;



Δεν κατάλαβα, στο νέο σπίτι η παλιά κλειδαριά θα είναι ανασφαλής, ενώ στο παλιό ήταν ασφαλής;
(για τη χρήση της στο παλιό μας σπίτι, δεν βλέπω να τίθεται κανένα θέμα)
Το επίπεδο ασφάλειας της κλειδαριάς αλλάζει με την αλλαγή σπιτιού; :Think:

----------


## kioan

> Δεν κατάλαβα, στο νέο σπίτι η παλιά κλειδαριά θα είναι ανασφαλής, ενώ στο παλιό ήταν ασφαλής;
> (για τη χρήση της στο παλιό μας σπίτι, δεν βλέπω να τίθεται κανένα θέμα)
> Το επίπεδο ασφάλειας της κλειδαριάς αλλάζει με την αλλαγή σπιτιού;



Αν ξαναδιαβάσεις αυτό που έγραψα, θα δεις πως δεν προσδιόρισα το επίπεδο ασφαλείας της κλειδαριάς σε σχέση με την παλαιότητα του σπιτιού, αλλά σε σχέση με την πρόοδο στις δυνατότητες των διαρρηκτών. 





> Ο νταβατζής δεν είναι ο κατασκευαστής της κλειδαριάς/αφαλού/λουκέτου, αλλά *η πρόοδος στις δυνατότητες των διαρρηκτών*. *Αν μετά από Χ χρόνια* η αγορά πλημμύριζε με πασπαρτού κλειδιά για την κλειδαριά σας, θα εξακολουθούσατε να επιμένετε στην χρήση της παλιάς;




Μια ξεπερασμένη κλειδαριά δεν είναι ασφαλής σε κανένα σπίτι, παλιό ή νέο. (δυστυχώς ένα τέτοιο παράδειγμα αναφέρθηκε σήμερα)

Το ίδιο και τα end of support λειτουργικά, ειναι ανασφαλή είτε εξακολουθούν χρησιμοποιούνται στον υπολογιστή για τον οποίο αρχικά αγοράστηκαν, είτε μεταφερθούν σε έναν νεότερο. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

ενας επαγγελματιας που εχει αγορασει hardware δεκαδων η εκατονταδων χιλιαδων ευρω και για το οποιο δεν εχουν βγει αναβαθμισμενοι οδηγοι οντως εχει παντρευτει ενα υπολογιστη με xp η 2000 τον οποιο φυσικα χρησιμοποιει ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ και μονο για τη λειτουργεια του συγκεκριμενου μηχανηματος (η μηχανηματων) και φυσικα ΔΕΝ συνδεει σε καμια περιπτωση στο ιντερνετ (η αν για τη λειτουργεια ειναι κατι που απαιτειται δε τον συνδεει αμεσα αλλα με αλλους τροπους εντος ασφαλων απομονωμενων εικονικων δικτυων με ρυθμισμενες αδειες προσβασης, hardware firewall οποσδηποτε κτλ) αλλα αυτες οι περιπτωσεις δεν αφορουν τη γκρινια μερικων που απλα επιμενουν σε κατι απλα γιατι... ετσι...
Η περιπτωση χρησης υπολογιστη για συγκεκριμενα προγραμματα ο οποιος δε μοιραζεται αρχεια με αλλους υπολογιστες, δεν μπαινουν πανω του φλασακια, δε συνδεετε σε κανενα δικτυο παρα μονο σε ενα εκτυπωτη ειναι πολυ λογικη, κατανοητη και σε καμια περιπτωση επικινδυνη.
Οποιαδηποτε αλλη περιπτωση οικιακου χρηστη που το κανει απλα επειδη ...ετσι... ...ειναι απ το Redmond και ξερει απο καλα windows... συγκρινεται μονο με το κινημα των αντιεμβολιαστων

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

Μην τσακώνεστε... και ο Βλαντιμίρ Πούτιν Windows XP χρησιμοποιεί  :hahahha: 

Βέβαια για να μην τον αδικούμε, σε αντίθεση με πολλούς που δεν γουστάρουν τον νταβατζή Microsoft αλλά επιμένουν στην χρήση προϊόντων της, η χώρα του έχει σκοπό να αντικαταστήσει το λειτουργικό όλων των κρατικών υπολογιστών με Astra Linux.

----------


## Gaou

> ενας επαγγελματιας που εχει αγορασει hardware δεκαδων η εκατονταδων χιλιαδων ευρω και για το οποιο δεν εχουν βγει αναβαθμισμενοι οδηγοι οντως εχει παντρευτει ενα υπολογιστη με xp η 2000 τον οποιο φυσικα χρησιμοποιει ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ και μονο για τη λειτουργεια του συγκεκριμενου μηχανηματος (η μηχανηματων) και φυσικα ΔΕΝ συνδεει σε καμια περιπτωση στο ιντερνετ (η αν για τη λειτουργεια ειναι κατι που απαιτειται δε τον συνδεει αμεσα αλλα με αλλους τροπους εντος ασφαλων απομονωμενων εικονικων δικτυων με ρυθμισμενες αδειες προσβασης, hardware firewall οποσδηποτε κτλ) αλλα αυτες οι περιπτωσεις δεν αφορουν τη γκρινια μερικων που απλα επιμενουν σε κατι απλα γιατι... ετσι...
> Η περιπτωση χρησης υπολογιστη για συγκεκριμενα προγραμματα ο οποιος δε μοιραζεται αρχεια με αλλους υπολογιστες, δεν μπαινουν πανω του φλασακια, δε συνδεετε σε κανενα δικτυο παρα μονο σε ενα εκτυπωτη ειναι πολυ λογικη, κατανοητη και σε καμια περιπτωση επικινδυνη.
> Οποιαδηποτε αλλη περιπτωση οικιακου χρηστη που το κανει απλα επειδη ...ετσι... ...ειναι απ το Redmond και ξερει απο καλα windows... συγκρινεται μονο με το κινημα των αντιεμβολιαστων
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk




οποτε εσύ ειχες στον νου σου ότι ολοι που μιλούσαμε ημασταν οικιακοι χρήστες που απλα χαλβαδιάζουμε γκομενουλες στον σωλήνα. για αυτο εχω την αισθηση ότι δεν εχεις παει ποτε να κάνεις service σε επαγγελματικό χώρο. για μπες λοιπόν σε ενα σχεδιαστικό γραφείο ( με καμια 10αρια νομιμους υπολογιστες)  και πες τους να αλλαξουν μηχανήματα ή λογισμικο να δουμε πόσην ώρα θα σταθείς. πριν δυο μηνες βρεθηκα σε έναν ο οποιος ειχε 6-αξονικό cnc μαρμάρων με ωφέλιμο 7 μετρα χ 4 μετρα χ 2μετρα υψος. καταλαβαινεις γιατι κοστος αγορας μιλάμε. αυτουνου δουλευει σε xp. τι του λές αυτουνου λοιπόν για τα xp.... τους πελάτες σου που τους κάνει service τους εχει πεισει ολους και εχουν αλλάξει σε 10 ? οσο δεν αφορά τις τακτικές της ms θυμιζει αυτο που γινεται τα τελευταια  χρόνια οπου εκπαιδευουν διάφοροι τρομοκράτες τους χρηματοδοτουν τους  φυτευουν κάπου και μετά ερχονται να σε προστατέψουν να μην σου κάνουν  κακο..... 

για τα εμβόλια επιμένω . ποσα απο τα παιδιά σου εχεις εμβολιασει? τι δεν εχεις παιδιά ? ε αν ειχες δεν θα ήσουν και εδώ τόσο απολυτος.

----------


## lepouras

Παύλο αυτό που του λες στο γράφει μέσα σε αυτό που του έχεις παραθέσει. 

δεν το διάβασες πριν του απαντήσεις?

----------


## Gaou

όχι γιάννη διαβασα. και αυτο ακριβώς απαντησα στην πρωτη γραμμή. γιατι ο καθένας σε μια συζήτηση βαζει τις παραμέτρους οπως τον βολευουνε για να βγει το αποτέλεσμα . οι χρήστες των υπολογιστών εχουν να κάνουν με εργασία. τα υπολοιπα απλα τα επαναλαβα . Εν τουτοις ασε εκεινον με τα xp. 
 Σε γραφιστικά γραφεια και σχεδιαστικά που δεν εχουν εργαλέια πάνω στα μηχανήματα αλλα τα ιδια τα μηχανήματα ειναι τα εργαλεια, αλλαζουν υπολογιστες και λογισμικο με το σκεπτικο του νίκου ? απο εκει και στο εξής και σε δικτυο τα εχω δει και φλασακια τα εχω δει να φορανε. ( κάπως πρεπει να φορτωθουν οι δουλειες) 
Στην αναδιατυπωση λοιπόν απαντησα για να δώ αμα η δευτερολογια θα ειναι και αυτη μια επαναδιατύπωση. Θέλω να δώ που θα το πάει όσο αφορα με εμας που επιμένουμε..! με ειχε δει ενας με το dr μια φορά και μου λέει δώστο να πάρεις ενα beta...! ενας μαλακας και μισος που ότι χρήματα εβγαζε τα εχωνε σε μηχανάκια. οταν του ειπα ότι τα χρήματα προτιμώ να τα δίνω στα παιδιά μου ( και όχι στα εμβόλια τους.... ) με κοιταξε με λύπηση. 
  Εν πάσι περιπτωση εγω για να κλεινω που ειμαι απο αυτους που επιμένουν, και για να χαλβαδιάζω γκομενες αλλα και για να παραγω εργο χρησιμοποιιώ ότι πιο φθηνο. τα λεφτά τα δινουμε εκει που πιάνουν τοπο και εκει που δινουν χαρα ( τουλαχιστον οπως εννοει ο καθένας την χαρα)....!

----------


## Ste7ios

Το πρόβλημα της ασφάλειας είναι υπαρκτό και με επιπτώσεις. Το πως θα το αντιμετωπίσει κανείς πρέπει να είναι απόφαση που βγαίνει έχοντας λάβει υπόψη ΟΛΟΥΣ τους κινδύνους, από που προέρχονται, τις επιπτώσεις τους και το κόστος τους και να λάβει τα μέτρα του...

Κοινώς μια αξιολόγηση κινδύνου (risk assessment).

Κάτι λίγες εταιρίες που κατανοούν πραγματικά το πρόβλημα εφαρμόζουν από μόνες τους πρότυπα όπως το ISO/IEC 27001 (δηλ. την εφαρμογή πολύ βασικών αρχών ασφαλείας) και χωρίς την πιστοποίηση για να έχουν μια κάποια προστασία...

----------

nick1974 (20-12-19)

----------


## nick1974

οταν σε αυτο:






> ενας επαγγελματιας που εχει αγορασει hardware δεκαδων η εκατονταδων χιλιαδων ευρω και για το οποιο δεν εχουν βγει αναβαθμισμενοι οδηγοι οντως εχει παντρευτει ενα υπολογιστη με xp η 2000 τον οποιο φυσικα χρησιμοποιει ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ και μονο για τη λειτουργεια του συγκεκριμενου μηχανηματος (η μηχανηματων) και φυσικα ΔΕΝ συνδεει σε καμια περιπτωση στο ιντερνετ (η αν για τη λειτουργεια ειναι κατι που απαιτειται δε τον συνδεει αμεσα αλλα με αλλους τροπους εντος ασφαλων απομονωμενων εικονικων δικτυων με ρυθμισμενες αδειες προσβασης, hardware firewall οποσδηποτε κτλ) αλλα αυτες οι περιπτωσεις δεν αφορουν τη γκρινια μερικων που απλα επιμενουν σε κατι απλα γιατι... ετσι...
> Η περιπτωση χρησης υπολογιστη για συγκεκριμενα προγραμματα ο οποιος δε μοιραζεται αρχεια με αλλους υπολογιστες, δεν μπαινουν πανω του φλασακια, δε συνδεετε σε κανενα δικτυο παρα μονο σε ενα εκτυπωτη ειναι πολυ λογικη, κατανοητη και σε καμια περιπτωση επικινδυνη.
> Οποιαδηποτε αλλη περιπτωση οικιακου χρηστη που το κανει απλα επειδη ...ετσι... ...ειναι απ το Redmond και ξερει απο καλα windows... συγκρινεται μονο με το κινημα των αντιεμβολιαστων
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk




απαντησες αυτο:



> οποτε εσύ ειχες στον νου σου ότι ολοι που μιλούσαμε ημασταν οικιακοι χρήστες που απλα χαλβαδιάζουμε γκομενουλες στον σωλήνα. για αυτο εχω την αισθηση ότι δεν εχεις παει ποτε να κάνεις service σε επαγγελματικό χώρο. για μπες λοιπόν σε ενα σχεδιαστικό γραφείο ( με καμια 10αρια νομιμους υπολογιστες)  και πες τους να αλλαξουν μηχανήματα ή λογισμικο να δουμε πόσην ώρα θα σταθείς. πριν δυο μηνες βρεθηκα σε έναν ο οποιος ειχε 6-αξονικό cnc μαρμάρων με ωφέλιμο 7 μετρα χ 4 μετρα χ 2μετρα υψος. καταλαβαινεις γιατι κοστος αγορας μιλάμε. αυτουνου δουλευει σε xp. τι του λές αυτουνου λοιπόν για τα xp.... τους πελάτες σου που τους κάνει service τους εχει πεισει ολους και εχουν αλλάξει σε 10 ? οσο δεν αφορά τις τακτικές της ms θυμιζει αυτο που γινεται τα τελευταια  χρόνια οπου εκπαιδευουν διάφοροι τρομοκράτες τους χρηματοδοτουν τους  φυτευουν κάπου και μετά ερχονται να σε προστατέψουν να μην σου κάνουν  κακο..... 
> 
> για τα εμβόλια επιμένω . ποσα απο τα παιδιά σου εχεις εμβολιασει? τι δεν εχεις παιδιά ? ε αν ειχες δεν θα ήσουν και εδώ τόσο απολυτος.



τι ακριβως δευτερολογια περιμενεις?
Εδω δε μιλαμε για απλη παραποιηση συμφραζομενων αλλα για απαντηση σε κατι που δε διαβαστηκε!!!! 
Δηλαδη ειδες ενα κειμενο, που δε διαβασες ουτε λεξη λες και ηταν στα Κινεζικα, χρησιμοποιησες τις μαντικες σου ικανοτητες για το τι μπορει να γραφει εκει μεσα και απαντησες με βαση τη μαντεψια σου!



Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Gaou

*απαντησα ότι διάβασα*. και πριν απαντήησω σε κάτι πληροφοριακα το διαβάζω πολλές φορες.   ξανα ομως σε βολευει ότι δεν διαβασα ( αυτο που ελεγα για δεδομένα και αποτελεσμα ) για να συνεχίσεις να παπαρολογεις.* απο εκει που ελεγες λοιπόν στην αρχή ότι κανένας χρήστης δεν μπορει να φερει τετοιο λογισμικο ξαφνικά ειπες ότι αντε μερικοι μπορούν που το εχουν αναγκη....!* δεν εχω προβλημα επικοινωνιας και αντιληψης,  απλα ηθελα να δώ ποση ακομα κωλοτουμπα θα κάνεις στα λεγομενα σου.... και επισης σε αυτα που εγραψα σταθήκατε στο ότι δεν δαβασα και όχι σε αυτα που εγραψα...!

----------

